# 2012

## Masja123

!    ,     . 

, ,    . ,      ,  12.000  ( 09.10.2010  10.000 ). 

   25.09.2008. 

        11.01.2011. 

     04.03.2012. 

 , , , 2  (-  -). 

 :Smilie: , ..     -    .

----------

-   55200

----------


## Masja123

,  :Smilie:

----------


## ks-77

> ..     -    .


 ,    .        2  ~ 12 ,      (40%   )-   ,  ""

----------

> 


,   :yes: 

 .    ?     ,    ...

----------


## Masja123

C    :Smilie:    ,   .   ,   ,   -    ,    .

----------

> -   55200



  .          .     -  -   2012.           .  2010  .   22500, 2011  01.01.11  15.02.11-22500,  15.02.1  04.06.11-16000,  4.07.11  4.10.11-18000,  4.10.11     22500   .   .      .          ? .

----------


## kjg

,      ,    4    .     - 25. ,       2010    - 96. .     2010.

----------

,  - 115 .

----------


## .

, ,  ,    ...  2900 .     +  50%.      6. ( : ,  200 ).   08.12.2010    01.12.1011 (,    ).   42     3    ...

----------


## Raspberry

> , ,  ,    ...  2900 .     +  50%.      6. ( : ,  200 ).   08.12.2010    01.12.1011 (,    ).   42     3    ..


   .     .

----------


## 2205

.    16  2011.    28  2012.    16 .     .      ?        ?  !

----------

-  73 
   -  30

----------

,   2011 .   2 ,   20  .  .  2010 . --     15 . .  .      2012 .          .    :Smilie:  !

----------


## ludochka

, ..  2 

         :
  ,   " "
,    2011- 240000
 2010 -180000
 420000
  730 =575,34 /
575,34  140 = 80547,95    -

  -,   

-       2011   2012 ( 28.02.2012)
   (655,74)    140
   91803,60
 !!!
      !


-,   - 


 :
-      ( 12    465,20+  20    600=)
-     12405,32
-    14500=
-   387640,30

  .

----------


## Danila05

,     13 ,     11400, 07.-     15000, 08.-11400, 09-21400, 10-26400,11-29500, 12-33000,      20500

----------

.      08.04.2011,    23.01.2012.,,   ,    ?  .

----------

**,           -        :Wink:

----------


## Raspberry

> ,     13 ,     11400, 07.-     15000, 08.-11400, 09-21400, 10-26400,11-29500, 12-33000,      20500


 ,  -  .  :yes:

----------

> **,           -


    ? .

----------


## 2

> ? .


    ,    -

----------


## Danila05

,     06.07.2011  04.08.2011

----------


## Raspberry

> ,     06.07.2011  04.08.2011


   /       .    ?

----------


## _Natik_

,              ,      2012  ( )?

----------


## Raspberry

31.12.2012 .   :yes:

----------


## _Natik_

*Raspberry*, ! 
 .   ,         ?

----------


## ludochka

25  2011  21-
http://www.garant.ru/hotlaw/federal/310076/
"... ,         .                1  2011 .  31  2012 .,       ,        ..."

 ,    -,      ,   -

----------

> 25  2011  21-


 25 .        343-,     .

343-  08.12.2010 
 3 



> 2. *    ,         ,     1  2011   31  2012  (),*       ,         29  2006  N 255- "            " ( ,         ),         ,      ,             ,     24  2009  N 212- "       ,     ,           "  2010 .

----------

!
   .       2011.,       2012.     20000.,   14  +  20  ,    .
 !

----------


## Lisichk

2012 !
     2012         (..     2010-2011).    2010  50 000 .,  2011 = 30 000 . 
1.                ?
2.   - 2010      ,      ,    2010       .     ..       .
3.             ?
4.          ?
P.S.    . (.).
 !

----------

1. .       .          2010 
2-3.     ( ,     2010-2011 )       4
4. .

----------


## Lisichk

31 ,               ?

----------

.       .          (    2010-2011 )

----------


## Lisichk

[B [/B]   !

----------

,  !
           .       09.2010  04.2011  / 10000.,        2011.        2012.  / 20000.

----------



----------

!

----------

!!!   .13  2010         12  2011  ,20  2011     ,   6970,    9000.

----------

.   ,                29  2006  N 255-.      .     20000*4

----------



----------

** ,  ,     .    9000    



> 20000*4


  .
   9000           41 000.

----------

,      .   1.03.2011   12.03 2012.   03-19950,04-19000,05- 13300,06-13300,07-21280,08-7980,09-13300,10-7980,11-20000,12-15000,  -8200,  -20000.        .  .

----------

! ,,      .       2010   2011.    : 

09.2010 - 6923.08
10.2010 - 12000
11.2010 - 12000
12.2010 - 12000
01.2011 - 12000
02.2011 - 20238
03.2011 - 12000
04.2011 - 10594.25
  ,    .  09.2011 -        1200 .   2012    ,    5500.      .

1.,,          (  ""   ))
2.                 ,   ?
3.      ?

           !)

----------

,    ?   29.08.2008       ,       2011 .. 4000,0, - 8000,0.   17  .        2007: 75203,0 .  2008:89 755,0.      -?

----------


## 7878

! ,,      .      2007 .,      2012 . 
 :  2010 . - 299494 .. (  )
                     2011 .- 319632 ..  (  )   
 2010 .    28  (19151 ..),     30  (8928 ..). 
 2011 .     29  (27705..),    14  (14340 ..)    23  (6756..)
,,         ?   ,   )))
   !!! :Smilie:

----------


## elenvoll

!
   .      2008     ,   ,    30  2011     01.02.2012 ,  / 25000.              ?     ?   1,5,  .    ,     -  - 2012.      ?

----------


## elenvoll

P.S.   25 .

----------


## Raspberry

> ,      .   1.03.2011   12.03 2012.   03-19950,04-19000,05- 13300,06-13300,07-21280,08-7980,09-13300,10-7980,11-20000,12-15000,  -8200,  -20000.        .  .


  .   ,    .

  - **.  :Wink:

----------


## Raspberry

> ! ,,      .       2010   2011.    : 
> 
> 09.2010 - 6923.08
> 10.2010 - 12000
> 11.2010 - 12000
> 12.2010 - 12000
> 01.2011 - 12000
> 02.2011 - 20238
> 03.2011 - 12000
> ...


       .  :Big Grin: 
     - 5500*4/121*140
  97755,33/730*140 -   ,    4611*24/730*140.
  -   ,          (     ,  12 .),   ,   50 ,     (   ).

----------


## Raspberry

> ,    ?   29.08.2008       ,       2011 .. 4000,0, - 8000,0.   17  .        2007: 75203,0 .  2008:89 755,0.      -?


  - (4000+8000*3)/(.  +31+30+31)*140
  - (75203+89755)/730*140

----------


## Raspberry

> ! ,,      .      2007 .,      2012 . 
>  :  2010 . - 299494 .. (  )
>                      2011 .- 319632 ..  (  )   
>  2010 .    28  (19151 ..),     30  (8928 ..). 
>  2011 .     29  (27705..),    14  (14340 ..)    23  (6756..)
> ,,         ?   ,   )))
>    !!!


 - ((299494-8928)+(319632-6756))/730*140
 -   ,     01.02.2011  31.01.2012,  , .

----------


## Raspberry

> !
>    .      2008     ,   ,    30  2011     01.02.2012 ,  / 25000.              ?     ?   1,5,  .    ,     -  - 2012.      ?


    ,  .     , ..  ,  , ,   , ..       .    ,    .  :Frown:

----------

[QUOTE=Raspberry;53563630]  .   ,    .

   , ?   3,   9.08.2011  23.08.2011    7.12.11  14.12.11      6 .

----------


## Raspberry

**,  -  ,      ?

----------

.       ,

----------

> **,  -  ,      ?


-15,-15 ,-10 ,-10,-16,-6 ,- 10, -6 ,-15,-10,-10  -15.    1330.

----------


## Raspberry

**,   ,      ,  ,     ? ?    .  :yes:

----------

> **,   ,      ,  ,     ? ?    .


   .  22  10 .   23  12 .

----------


## Raspberry

> 9.08.2011  23.08.2011    7.12.11  14.12.11





> 22  10 .   23  12 .





> 1.03.2011   12.03 2012.   03-19950,04-19000,05- 13300,06-13300,07-21280,08-7980,09-13300,10-7980,11-20000,12-15000,  -8200,  -20000.        .  .


179290/(366-15-8-19-21)=179290/303=591,72*140=*82840,80*

----------


## 7878

02.2011 -29510.48 ,   14.02-28.02  (14330..)
03.2011- 28247.54 ,   01.03-14.03  (13375..)
04.2011 - 15095,29
05.2011 - 22005,04
06.2011 - 17813,42
07.2011 -  21440,90
08.2011 - 23084.74 ,   18.08-31.08 (14340..)
09.2011 - 17397,60
10.2011 - 17991.40,   10.10-18.10 (2756..)
11.2011 - 10937,88
12.2011 - 23331.55,   12.12-26.12 (6540..)
01.2012 - 15120,23

----------


## 7878

> - ((299494-8928)+(319632-6756))/730*140
>  -   ,     01.02.2011  31.01.2012,  , .


02.2011 -29510.48 ,   14.02-28.02  (14330..)
03.2011- 28247.54 ,   01.03-14.03  (13375..)
04.2011 - 15095,29
05.2011 - 22005,04
06.2011 - 17813,42
07.2011 -  21440,90
08.2011 - 23084.74 ,   18.08-31.08 (14340..)
09.2011 - 17397,60
10.2011 - 17991.40,   10.10-18.10 (2756..)
11.2011 - 10937,88
12.2011 - 23331.55,   12.12-26.12 (6540..)
01.2012 - 15120,23

----------

!   1  2011    2012.       2010 ?       ,     10000  ,     250 ?          (           )

----------


## Raspberry

*7878*,  , .   .   ,     ,    -  (365   -     ),   2       140 .

----------


## Raspberry

> 2010 ?


.




> 


255-  343-.




> ,     10000  ,     250


.  .

----------

!   .    .    2012 .   2008     . ,  2009      .  (   ).   1.5    7000.   2011      3 .   2012 .     . .     ,          .    ,   2007-2008 . 17000.

----------


## _

25.01.2012.
  ,     .

 25  2008. 
26  -25  2008. 
26  - 22  2008.  
23-24  2008.   
25  - 3  2008. 
4-5  2008. 
6-14  2008.   
15  2008 - 3  2009. 
4  2009 - 25  2011  
 26  2011  

1.          25  2012.   ,  "-"?
2.  2006-2007.,  "-"?
!

----------


## Luboff1986

!   -....                 1,5 .       -       ? (      ).      84000.      39440       ?               (   ).  !

----------


## Omelenteva

!   .
  2012.
  2010 -2011,  2010       ,   .    ???

----------


## _

#68
, !  ""    ,   -  .

----------

1.  
2.2007-2008, . 2008   :       ,    .

----------


## _

> 1.  
> 2.2007-2008, . 2008   :       ,    .



 ,
1.    ?     ,      ?
2.  2008     .  2006-2007 ?

 25  2008. 
26  -25  2008. 
26  - 22  2008.  
23-24  2008.   
25  - 3  2008. 
4-5  2008. 
6-14  2008.   
15  2008 - 3  2009. 
4  2009 - 25  2011  
 26  2011

----------

*_* , , ,      :Embarrassment:   :         01.01.11-31.12.2011.    , ,        -   .   04.03.2009,    01.03.2008-28.02.2009.  - 2008  , ,   .

,   2006-2007

----------


## _

,       :-)  .

----------

12         .       -   :Smilie: 
     ,   , ,   .

     ,     .

----------


## Zhankin

, . , .      ?   .   ,     ,     ?

----------

62-



> ,   
> 
> **   ,    (     ,      ,     ;    ;    ,           ,       ** ).  ,   ,         .


     ,     .  ,     .

----------


## Zhankin

** , !    ,   ,       ))).                  , ,           "  "  .       :Smilie:

----------

!   .  23  2012 .   2010 .  7800 . 2011 .-

----------


## Zhankin

255- . 11  3. " ,      ,        ,          ,   ,     ,           ,  ,          ."
 01.06.11 - 4611

----------

*Zhankin*,  ?

----------


## Zhankin

** , **   )))

----------

*Zhankin*,     -?)))    2010 -    )

----------


## Zhankin

, ,     ,  ))

----------


## Zhankin

,    ,   (7800*12)-    (365-28 ()) =    * 140 .  /

----------

!!!     ,     ?

----------

!!!
1.      .
    12 000
         2   3 000
     .
2.       1,5      ?

----------


## tomiik20

! , ,  .
    .  12.01.12  .   ?      . 
 20000.
   ,  : 20000 (    )/31(  )*140( )=90322.58 . 
    ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,  : 20000 (    )/31(  )*140( )=90322.58 .


  .  :yes:

----------


## Energetic

!
     01.09      (4 )   / 30000 (0,5      60000). ,   .     .   - 5 .          .

  30000
+30000
+30000
+30000
_______
120000 / 122 (  ) = 983,61 
  - 137704,92

              " "   51 -   ?

----------

,
  , ..    . 
       2010 ,   2010        1,5 . 
19  2012   1,5      3 ,  29  2012    . 

   : 
1.      1 ? 
2.     2             ?
3.   ,         2    (..   -  56 )?
4.    ,    ,      ?
5.       ?

----------

! 
    22.12.2010.  28.08.2011  \ 6000 (   ).  04.09.2011     ,     (\ 6000),      .(   2 )    07.2012.( ),      .  .

----------

!
           2011   2012.     2011      2012.    18000,    22500.
     !  :Smilie:

----------


## Raspberry

> ! 
>     22.12.2010.  28.08.2011  \ 6000 (   ).  04.09.2011     ,     (\ 6000),      .(   2 )    07.2012.( ),      .  .


 .  :yes: 
  - 6000*10/300*140 (  ,   /   2011   6000)  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> 1.      1 ?


 .



> 2.     2             ?


,     ,     () .




> 3.   ,         2    (..   -  56 )?


 - ,  - .




> 4.    ,    ,      ?


 - 12   .  -  2010-2011 (  ,      2008-2009  2008-2010  2009-2010 -  )




> 5.       ?


 -     .  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> 2011   2012.     2011      2012.    18000,    22500.
>      !


. #96   -       ,    .

----------


## Raspberry

> 


 .  :yes:

----------

*Raspberry*,        ,        .

----------


## Raspberry

**,  (22500*11/335)*140
     .  :yes:

----------


## MamaToma

-,        ? 
1.      20.02. (   )     ? ,   12    -  ,  ?

----------


## Raspberry

10   ,       /   .  :yes:

----------


## MamaToma

?          ( ),   -    ...

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


.

----------


## 2001

!!!
    ,  8  2011 ,         31  2012 .     0,5   7700.     .   .

----------


## kinza82

.  c      .     2006    2009 .           13-15 . (         70 )   2011 .     (      )         18 .(          .)      . .

----------


## Raspberry

> .


   .    .  18000*5/183*140  :yes:

----------


## kinza82

, .

----------


## 1987

4.07.11    17.04.12 ,    ,      27000   (    )   2011      3      15500,       16.01  1.02,      9200.             !      !!!

----------


## tomiik20

.  , :     1  - .  12.01.12  .  07.2011    . 
     -,         ???

----------

*tomiik20*,

----------

2010 ,   2012     . 7000 .,      ?)))

----------

32200

----------


## Raspberry

> , .





> 18000*5/183*140


    .  :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------


## zzumizz

,   .
     ,   .            ?
     ??

----------


## __

!  , ,   ...  .    12.10.2011.,  / :   - 9039..,  - 18417 ..,  - 18 455 ..,  - 16527 ..    08.02.2012 ..    ?  !!!

----------

> 






> ?


 



> ??


    - ,

----------

*__*,     ,

----------


## zzumizz

** ,       ,       ?
   .       ,   2    ?

----------


## __

,   - 10350..,  - 21297 ..,  -21290..,  - 18987 .

----------

> ,       ?






> ,   2    ?


         ,    .

----------


## zzumizz

** ,  ))
,                      .           ??     ?       :Frown:   :Frown:

----------



----------


## zzumizz

** ,   )  :Smilie:

----------


## Oksigaichka

!   ....    2012     ( 140 ),        2011  ,      , ,        .       6 ./             24500, 24500 , 24500 (    ).  35000      35000 ,       . .
  ?
 ,    .

----------

-,           140

----------


## Oksigaichka

))))

----------

!
         1,5 .
     2007.         2009.,        08.02.2010. 
      (/   2012.,    2 -   2012.). 
       ,     "-"     2007-2008  2008-2009,  ?

2007.
    - 115 073,30 . (   ,  )

2008.
303 837,47 . ( ..  11 194,50 .,    -  1736,18 .)

2009.
145 063,13 . ( ..  2 793,88.,   25 719,09,    (  ) 3019,95.)

,    , ,    -     ?

   ?  , , ,      .

1.   2007-2008.
115 073,3 + 303 837,47 = 418 910,77/730 = 573,850 * 40% * 30,4 = 6978.

2.  2008-2009.
 303 837,47 + 145 063,13 = 448 900,60 / 730 = 614,932 * 40% * 30,4 = 7477.

----------

!!!
   ,  8  2011 ,       31  2012 .     0,5   7700.     .   .

----------


## Raspberry

> 2.  2008-2009.
> 303 837,47 + 145 063,13 = 448 900,60 / 730 = 614,932 * 40% * 30,4 = 7477.


 .   .




> , ,      .


      ,      . ( - , .   4000  ..)  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

** #132,  ,    ,  ,    .  .  :yes:

----------


## __

!  , ,   ...  .    12.10.2011.,  / :    10 350 ..,   21 297 ., - 21 290..,   18 987 .    08.02.2012 ..    ?  !!!

----------

!!!
   30.07.2009
       24.11.2011
   1   7000
 10.01.2012      10000
 2     1.09.2012
  2         -   !!!    !!

----------

> 2    1.09.2012


 8   ,     1 ?

----------

Raspberry,  !

  :
1.     10 695,    . "-"     10 695 *40% = 4278.? ,     4388,67?

,    2008-2009., ..   7477.???   ?

2.     2.     2012.,     2008-2009 -2 . ,  2013.     -?   -    ?       ?  - ....

3.       , ..       .   ....91 ......

  -  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Raspberry

> 1.     10 695,    . "-"     10 695 *40% = 4278.?


 , ..    12  .




> ,    4388,67?


  :yes: 



> ,    2008-2009., ..   7477.???   ?


.




> 3.       , ..       .   ....91 ......


.




> 2.     2.     2012.,     2008-2009 -2 . ,  2013.     -?   -    ?       ?  - ....


     2013 -  .      , ..     2012 .  ,   .  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> !!!
>    ,  8  2011 ,       31  2012 .     0,5   7700.     .   .





> -,           140


          .  -  ,      .            6 ,     ,          - (4611*24/730)*0,5*140  :yes: 



> !  , ,   ...  .    12.10.2011.,  / :    10 350 ..,   21 297 ., - 21 290..,   18 987 .    08.02.2012 ..    ?  !!!


*__*,   ** ,  .   .  :Wink:     .

----------


## Raspberry

> 4.07.11    17.04.12 ,    ,      27000   (    )   2011      3      15500,       16.01  1.02,      9200.             !      !!!


.  ,   . ,   .  .  :yes:

----------

> , ..    12  .:


Raspberry,  ,  ?
      ,   ,      "-"   /  . 12       1 ,      2. "-"  ?
"-"      2 ,    ,     ?

, -  ...   ....

----------


## Raspberry

> Raspberry,  ,  ?
>       ,   ,      "-"   /  . 12       1 ,      2. "-"  ?
> "-"      2 ,    ,     ?
> 
> , -  ...   ....


...     ,         .  :yes:     .  :Big Grin:

----------

Raspberry,  -!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
     .....  ,    !    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## elenaforever

,           1.5    2011 -     2012     ?
 2011   15433,00,            27500....
        15433,00 ?

----------

!
         (         1,5).      .  ,      ,        . 
      )
 15000  . 
  ,         ,   -15000/-15000 /  - 15000 (,     )
 15000*3=45000/-    *140   ? , 
          ?
 ,   ,                      ?
      / +    /  15000. ,   /       ?

----------

> 15433,00 ?


  ?

----------


## PATRAKEIKA

,               .   !     19  2011 ,     2012.
         (     )     ?
    3   19.10-21.10,   -   1222,36.
    14   11.11-30.11( 11.11   )     32280.
    21 ( .. 23.12.  1    )
    7   10.01  18.01.   .    4320 .
      19   ( .. 10.02.  1    ,  23.02. - )    22500
    22     20  .
            1,5 .
 !!!

----------


## PATRAKEIKA



----------


## PATRAKEIKA

26000

----------


## oiv

!         .     28  2012.,          .     2010 - 435.,   2011  - 611 597,42. 
    .
.

----------


## 1987

> .  ,   . ,   .  .


   127 877) ?              27 000

----------


## 23

!  -   4,  2011 .    .  .  10-12,   6800. 7   ,  ,   ,     .    ,   .    .?         10  800.?

----------

,,   .     3,5 .   2011       .                .  156 .            .   10 : 
- 40 300
-40300
-45000
-45000
-26548- 14 
-35000
-35000
-35000
-19090- 14 
-  2011   35000.    156 ,            1,5 .        .      2012 .

----------



----------

,,  ,      156 ?    -      ?

----------

** ,  .  ,        ,           2011  (       )  2009 .

----------

,  .            2009 ?  ,       ?       ?

----------

1  14 255-

----------

,    ,   2009  
,     , 2010
     ,   2011 
   ,   , 
 ,    ,     

    2007  2008 ( 
 ),   2009, 2010  2011
,     (2010)   
( 2009  2011)       . 

 ,         
  .         ,

----------

,              ?...   .  2010  415..,  2011 - 465 .,  2012 - 512 .. ? 
..   : (415.000+463.000 \ 730 ) * 140 = 168 383 .  ?   ,  ,    ,     415.. (  + .....    ).       ???

   .    ,     ? .. -   2011  ( 465..) +    2012  ( 512 ..).     ( ) 232.+256./ 365 * 140  = 187.178 . (   ,   - ......).

( ,  ..   70 .. ,         ? ).

----------

> ..   : (415.000+463.000 \ 730 ) * 140 = 168 383 .


 .        



> ,     ?


. 343- :  2010  -  2010 



> ( ) 232.+256./ 365 * 140  = 187.178 .


       415000/365*140=159178

----------

!
 ,          1,5  5  2011,       2012,        ?
   )

----------

,  ,

----------

!         .      !

----------

> 2007  2008 ( 
>  ),   2009, 2010  2011 ,     (2010)    ( 2009  2011)       .






> ,


        - .       .        .



> .


.        12 ,

----------

> - .       .        .
> 
> .        12 ,


 -        2011 ,      2012. .   15000.

----------

,   69

----------

,  ((((    ?      ?

----------

,    ...

----------

> ,  ((((


       ?      4,6 
      2 ,  -   -    ,  .
    6000

----------

,      .       .     01.02.2012,        "  "    - ?  438,87?

         140 .        2011 -240 605.71, 2010 231381,64  471987,35/720*140=91775,25        ?     ?     100%     ?

       .       ,   ,    .    365?     ,     ?      2012,        1136,99 
 :Redface:

----------

?

----------

,    .         05,02,11.           ,       ?            ( 1,5 )    ??

----------

> 471987,35/720*140=91775,25


   730,    720



> 100%     ?


   100%

----------

> 05,02,11.           ,       ?            ( 1,5 )    ??


   . ,   -          11-12.      05.02  31.07,                  140

----------

! , , .           3-  - 21    3.   ,     .    -  ???      ???      ???

----------


## marsya

2012 .
  .
    8.02.2010. ( 1,5 )     \ (. 6000 .)         .
  2010   ,  \     2010 = 82753,30 .
06=4393,12   07=13095,44   08=13112,24   09=12365,77 (  8  )   10=14452,14(   12  =5521,06.)   11=11920,10   12=12758,49(   11 =4864,33.)
 2011   \=111122,86
01=13708,72   02=13175,85(  22  =9745,21)   03=9211,34   04=6952,57(   4  )   05=5324,88
06=11659,92(  14    10  )
07= 8575,87   08=6689,87(   8 )   09= 5821,27
10= 10647,88(  14    14  )   
11= 9295,69   12=  5300   12  .
     ,    ,    ,  1      .        .

----------

,         ,          .

----------

> ! , , .           3-  - 21    3.   ,     .    -  ???      ???      ???


.      -.        ,      ? ,        ,    -   .

----------


## Oksigaichka

!   ....   .  ,  ..   2012     ( 140 ),       14  2011  ,    ( 2010-  2011)   ,  ,         .       6 . /          :
  14  24500
 24500 ,
 24500 (  11-19)
  1-13  24500  14-29  35000  
    35000 ,        .  .
     ?    ))) 
         ?

----------


## !

!       "-".
 2011     .  .. 31 ..  .
    16.05.11  29.05.11
      01.01.11  25.11.11.
   2010 .        ,       .
         ? 
 .   .

----------

> 14  24500


    ?    ?
   24500,   ?       24500,    35000?       ,  ,       ,  .     ?     ,   .

----------

> 16.05.11  29.05.11
>       01.01.11  25.11.11.


 11    ?  :Smilie: 
     31  -  31*4,6=142

----------


## marsya

????

----------

*marsya*,   ,  ,  ,        .
   , -  -
1)       : ,  ,     2010    2011 
2)  -    :         11-12  -    ( ?)    
  - .

----------


## !

> 11    ?


  .      :Smilie: )   01.11.11  25.11.11  :Smilie: ))

----------

2012 .      .   - 21 000.

----------


## Oksigaichka

> ?    ?
>    24500,   ?       24500,    35000?       ,  ,       ,  .     ?     ,   .


 ! 
       14   13   24500 ,  14        35000   (   ).     .     ,  ,    .       .        , .        ,          ,            ,  .         ,  ,        ,    .
 !

----------


## !!!!!

, 2010        10000, 2011         10000               ,       ,  !!!!    ???

----------

! ,            1,5 .         ,   .      01.01.2008.  01.08.2009  18.12.09 ,  19.12.09  25.03.11        1,5 .   3600.  15.02.12  .         (        ,         ).  !

----------

> (        ,         )


 

            12     ,   01.12.08-30.11.2009

----------

> 


    .   -   



> ,


    46 .     



> ???


 , .

----------

> 12     ,   01.12.08-30.11.2009


  !
   ,       ,      1-     1,5 ?       1,5   2        (01.12.08-30.11.09)?      293      .           4651-99?

----------

> ,      1-     1,5 ?






> 1,5   2        (01.12.08-30.11.09)?


    375   .        



> 


     .      ,     ,

----------

> 375   .        
> 
>      .      ,     ,


!
   ,   ,           -       ,   12     1 ,   8     4  ()  ,                 2 ?

----------

. 40%  ,        .     ,

----------

> . 40%  ,        .     ,


       3 ,    2 ,      ,    ?

----------

**, ,        ,   ,

----------

> **, ,        ,   ,


      ,     -  .      8500*40%=3400,  ,  4651-99?

----------



----------

> 


  !

----------


## liderchel

1,5 .
  .     2012 ,    ,   12 000 .
PS (        ,   )

----------

*liderchel*,       255-   375

----------


## liderchel

...    ,       ...

----------

*liderchel*,         .

----------

.     ,   ,      ,       ,      -  .

----------

30   .              .     10          .

----------

, .

----------


## 85

-...
      2011 
  2011   2012      30 000 .
 6  * 30 000 . = 180 000 .
 180 000   -    ?
   140  ?

, ,      ,              ?

----------

> 180 000   - **   ?






> ,              ?

----------

,    .         ,     .            -2  40%   . ,      ,         12   -1,         .        ?

----------



----------

> 


:
-1   04.06.09-22.10.09
-1    23.12.09-28.01.11

-2   17.09.11-04.02.12
-2    05.02.12-18.05.13

----------

-1 23.10.09-28.01.11

----------

-     29.01.2011  16.09.2011?      ?

----------



----------

**,   ,  -1  28.01.2011?

  -2        -1.   -2      .

----------

> **,   ,  -1  28.01.2011?
> 
>   -2        -1.   -2      .


 ,    .
       .  255-  375,           .

----------

11  11.1

----------

!

----------


## Mar Go

! , ,       2012    (2010 ).      30.03.2012 .
    01.03.2011  29.02.2012. 
    144 000 ., \   - .
 : 144 000 : 366 ..= 393,44  (). 
: 2012      366 ..         365  366 ..   ,     . !

----------

375,  15



> ,    ,    ,    ,    ,   ,    8  9  .

----------


## Mar Go

, .

----------

, , .
,     ,  3,5    .
 ,       13 ,     .
    , ,    ,   21 .  .
    ,     ?
     .  ,    ,     -  .

----------

> 3,5    .


 ?        ?

----------

> .          .     -  -   2012.           .  2010  .   22500, 2011  01.01.11  15.02.11-22500,  15.02.1  04.06.11-16000,  4.07.11  4.10.11-18000,  4.10.11     22500   .   .      .          ? .


   -     2010  2011     730    140  -

----------

,   .        .    .    -   .   72 .   + 15%     -.     3   .   ,    6 ,      .        2007  1,5 .   3,5 .,   .
       ?

----------


## 85

, ,     .

    .    2011    2012   = 30 000 .
         0,5    2000       2011 .
1.          ?
2.          ?

:
 :
30000*7/-      ( 31+ 30+ 31+ 30+ 31+ 31+ 29)

  :
30 000 * 7  / 730???

----------

*85*, 





> 1.          ?

----------


## missalexa

. 
 01.03.2012    .         ?
 2010     ,  01.12.2010     -  .   :
  2010    .   .. - 155 084.22.
 2010 . -38 579.60 
   .   2011 . - 247 771.71
 2012 . - 37 490.37
 2012 . - 14 310.00
 2011  3      10.06  18.06.11;  13.09.  04.10.11;  14.12.11  01.01.12 .  2011   28     - 14     14   .     .

----------

=)))))        , .  .            ...

----------

04.01.2009   .
 2011   ,  
  2011         10400, 10400  ,   6000
       21.02.2012
 ,  .

----------

10400,  10400*4,6=47840   
  ,         11-12      .   , ..   01.09 ,    (30+31+30+31+31).     140.

----------

*missalexa*,       -,  -.
1)  -   :  ( )  2010  2011 ,      
2)  -   :   11-12     (   )     

 ,  , : 28+31+30+31+21+17+31+12+13+30+13+30+29=316

----------


## missalexa

.     .  ,     =)
 2010     ,     12 000  (    ,    ....  155 084, 22.)
 01.12.11        .  : 
 2010 . - 37 642.80
2011 .
01 2000 - 29 960.00
02 2000 - 17 655.00
03 2000 - 18 511.00
04 2000 - 28 740.20
05 2000 - 17 655.00
06 2000 - 14 124.00
06 2300 - 970.16 (  8   10  18.06.)
07 2000 - 20 636.73 
07 2012 - 11 762.66 (  14 )
07 2300 - 1175.68 (    06.12)
08 2000 - 15096.03
09 2000 - 8 608.15
09 2012 - 11 510.80 (  14 )
10 2000 - 15 536.40
10 2300 - 5 877.82 (  21   13.09  04 .10)
11 2000 - 20 009.00
12 2000 - 9 943.08
2012 
01 2000 - 32 394.00
01 2300 - 5 096.37 (  19   14.12.11  01.01.12)
02 2000 - 21 776.87

----------

,         2011.   ,       -   ,  2010.     ,      !!! .
  .

----------

!?)
 2010 4     ,         . /    15000.  2009    28 .
         18 .
       ???
 !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nia

,             ( )  2011.    2010.  ,    .   .   2  ?     4?    - ,    ?

----------

> 2  ?






> 4?


 



> - ,    ?

----------


## Nia

!

----------

.    1.5 .     2010     2011.  6000.  2012    10000.      .

----------

46 
  ,    -  4 ,   - 4652

----------

*missalexa*, 
- 98811
- 82940

----------

,     1.03.2012 ,  24.03.2011   7034,  7450,   7950,      28    2 -681 .       5996,  1798,   6386,  60000 ,       2000 .      .  ,       .

----------


## .

.  7     .     2008 .    2010   549 215,12 ( . / 45767,92)  2011  553 660,73 ( . / 46 138,39).     ?         ? .

----------

* .*,   -  168383,56,  - 159178,60.  ? :Smilie:

----------


## .

!    ))))

----------


## yukaksu

,        .    2007   2009,           ,     , 8   ,      -.     ?     ?     .

----------

-     -.

----------


## yukaksu

,     ?

----------

.        ,

----------


## yukaksu

!!!!  :Smilie:

----------

2010        ,  . 
 2009  2010 (, )   14000 +    2009      2010- 50000. 
 -     ? 
 -             ?    -       ?

----------

,...
    ,   ,         :Frown: 
        2011    ..   ,   ...
2010 :
 21000=
 24000=
 30000=
 30000=
 40000=
2011 -   
2012:
 40000=
 38000=

  27.02.2012  17.07.2012.

   !!!     - ...
     2008.
     2009-2010???
 :yes:

----------

> ,


 ,  ?    
    , 





> 2009-2010???



    ,    2010-2011      

 ,   -,  40000*4,6=184000

----------

> ,  ?    
>     , 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>     ,    2010-2011      
> 
>  ,   -,  40000*4,6=184000


    -   ,   3     ,    ...  ,     ....


  4,6 -  ? 

,   ...

----------

> 3     ,    ...  ,     ....


 -




> 4,6 -  ?


 ..
    12  .     ,   -  ,   31 .    1290,32    140.  180644,80.     . *  159178,6 .   *

----------

> -
> 
> 
>  ..
>     12  .     ,   -  ,   31 .    1290,32    140.  180644,80.     . *  159178,6 .   *


 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

.      , ,       .  2010   .   ,    ,    ,   . ,  ,  . .

----------

:              ,,     .   ??

----------

**,  :      ?   :Wow:

----------

.   ,   ,         ,  - 2...,       .

----------

2....,   :      ,        .
         -   .       -     :   ,

----------


## 2

2010        ,  . 
 2009  2010 (, )   14000 +    2009      2010- 50000. 
-     ? 
-             ? -       ?

----------


## raised

,     03.09.11       2012.  \ 20 000.    3       \ 5 000.              (  )    .

----------


## tanechka_xoma

. 2010  .   2011   2011   24000    2011     5      21000.        ?   .                       .     :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

?

----------


## tanechka_xoma

.24000    .            .         .    .      21000.      ? :yes:  :Smilie:

----------

,   96600     8400     1,5

----------


## tanechka_xoma

.       ??    .         .   .                    2   .                      .      .         .   ((( :Frown:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Love:

----------

*tanechka_xoma*,   2010-2011   730    140 -

----------


## tanechka_xoma

.   2 ((( :Frown:

----------


## Raspberry

> ,     03.09.11       2012.  \ 20 000.    3       \ 5 000.              (  )    .


.    -  .   - 92000.

----------


## 144

!!      !!              ...
 13.07.2009  26.08.2010 ( )     30 ... 5    .. ,  01.02  28.03.2011(2   )..    ,    ,   .. 29.03.2011      ,,     ,  -  " ",,     01.10.2011 (  )       15 . (   15 .  )..    22 .. -     ???      ?  !!!

----------

2011  - 22 000
 2010-144 000
 2011-122 000
      10  2011,     10  2011
 12    ,  12  -

----------

> 2011-122 000


     ?

  ,  -   
- (144000+122000)/730*140=51013,70
- 22000*4,6=101200

----------

144 000  122 000    1-  ,       ( 22 000)     
    3 .  

  !

----------


## Elena_Irk

, ,          1  2012 ,        24  2012??

----------


## Zhankin

*Elena_Irk*,

----------

!
        .

      14.02.2011 (    ),      09.04.12             15 000  .  15   ,  15  . 

            ? 

          .

     - ( )?

----------


## Raspberry

*Zhankin*,  ?  :Wink: 
*Elena_Irk*,    .      ,      01.04.12,   24.03.12- 31.03.12  /.  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

**,     /?

----------


## Zhankin

*Raspberry*,  .   .     .

----------

*Zhankin*,  **     ,     .              ,   .

----------


## Zhankin

. ,

----------

*Zhankin*,             .          ,    .  ,               ,         .

----------


## Elena_Irk

.   ,    1  2011 .  0,3 .     2832,00 .     ,    24  2012?    ?

----------


## 87

!, ,    ,     .    ,     ,   2   
1)   ,   01.10.11  03.04.12,  15000
 : 15000*6*140/120 = 105 000 
  : 15000*6*/120*0,4*30= 9000 
2)  ,   01.10.11  03.04.12,  5500 ,   
       :
5500*6*140/120 = 38 500 
, ,    ..    :Embarrassment:

----------

*Elena_Irk*,     . 13

----------

* 87*,      ,    
 01.10.2011  31.03.2012 - 183  ,           140

----------


## Gallin

!
, ,       . 18  2009      ,        (-  850 .   )    7000.   2011 . ( 1 .  2 .)    ,      ,   .   40,  20-    .   2012      .     ? ,       ,    ?   ( ,   ..)      (..  21-22  ,  10-11)?  ,       ,        ,    (      )       .          730 . , !

----------

!
. ,          2011 , .      12 ,   ,  ps        .
 ,

----------

> ?
> 
>   ,  -   
> - 22000*4,6=101200


    4,6...

----------

140  / 30 = 4,6

----------


## 523

?       ,        7 .              ,    ?

----------

.

----------


## naimushinaes

! .        2009    2011   15000 .,       1          2012     ,          ,   1  2012       25 000 .       ,      ,                  2           ?               !

----------

,      ,  115

----------


## 8

> 2           ?               !


2  
        ?

----------


## naimushinaes

,         ,      ,  !

----------


## 523

?      6 ?

----------

> ?      6 ?


 **   6 
..

----------


## vrf

! , ,         .
      2007    2008      (   ) :
 2007 - 8906.25 
 2007 - 9500 
 2007 - 5333.33 
 2008 - 5333.33 
 2008 - 4333.33 
 2008 - 5000 
 2008 - 5000 
 2008 - 5000 
 2008 - 5333.33 
 2008 (   ) - 9471,30 .
    ,     2008  4  2009     (   ):
 2008 - 4516.08 
 2008 - 15980 
 2008 - 15980 
 2008 - 15980 
 2008 - 18731.54 
 2008 - 15980 
 2009 - 14100 
 2009 - 14100 
 2009 - 14100 
 2009 - 14100 
 2009 - 15980 
 2009 (  ) - 7429.66 
 2009 - 7925.26 
 2009 - 15040 .
 4  2009         ,     2010        1.5 .  18  2011            3 ,      17  2012 .                        2012 .
, ,        :                     ?!

----------


## vrf

, ,    !    !!!

----------


## raised

2012,    2011,  \ 20 000.     ,       ,  ,    .  ,       ,       ?

----------



----------


## raised

, ?    4    ?

----------

> , ?    4    ?


92000  
12405   
8000     1,5

----------


## gulya597

-           :
     2012  ().    .
          2010 .   2010     2007 
2009    
2008      
2007  ,    324594 
2011    ,  303696
324594+303696=628290 : 730  = 860   
860 * 194 = 166 840   

   ?

           ?
    ?       2007  2011   ?
 ,     
860 *30 = 25800
25800 *40% = 10320   
10320*2 = 20640   

  .     -   .

!

----------


## Elena_Irk

_, , ,  .      ,    6 ..

----------

*Elena_Irk*,      2832,    4,6   -        ,   ,     2832*4,6=13027

               .

----------


## insayt

, , .         ,     ?             ?          .     ? .

----------

> 


   .   -            .

----------


## insayt

> .   -            .


!

----------

,   ...
  :      ?
 - 
01.2012 - 38 000=
02.2012 - 38 000=
    27.02.2012  15.07.2012
     ? 
  ,   ???
.

----------


## favor

! 
   1,5      .    - 4 .  1      .   4-5 .       .   2012  - 12000 .  . 
  ( )           2012    ?

----------

> ( )           2012


   -

----------


## favor

!!!

----------

11.03 2012 .   .       2009 ,    2012        ,     .      /,      ,        ,   . .                  ,     .      .    ?   .

----------


## nellichka

!    :      1   . 2.5   .,       .    ,       ,      ?  .  !

----------

,  ,   2012   ,       ,      2 ,       ,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


         ,

----------


## Elena_Irk

_, .     !

----------


## Elena_Irk

! , ,    (         )     ?

----------

,      .

----------


## Ekaterina-

.   .    12   2011..    5  2012 . 11.

----------


## 2012

!   .   27.09.2011   4800.  6       1.11.2011  11.11.2011  19.02.2012  5,03.2012.        1.07.2010  20.07.2011   5000.           ?  ?.    3.04.2012.

----------


## 1

! ,    ,    (    ),           ,    ,          ,   ,     !?   :Embarrassment:

----------

*Ekaterina-*,         50600

----------

*1*,      ,          .

----------

*2012*,     22080.
  21223 ( )

----------

> *1*,      ,          .


         ?   ,    ,     /      ?

----------

**,    -   .       -  ,     .     ,    .

----------


## gulya597

,  -            , ..       2012 ,        2011   2012      .      ?
    ? 365 -   ,         .             ,   21-22  (  ).            . 
.      271000: 223 ()= 1215   
1215 * 194 () = 235757   
  ?             2012 ?
 !

----------

> ..       2012 ,        2011   2012






> ?


    . 



> ? 365 -   ,


.      .




> 1215 * 194 () = 235757   
>   ?             2012 ?


.    ,   .             1136,99   ,   220576,06

----------

,        2010,   2012    . , ,           1,5 ,     2010   154 483 ,  2011 - 714 102 .    28+ 14(   ),      2    2011  14   .   2012  37368,   -29154,  ,  ,    25 .      ?

----------



----------

,       ?

----------


## Raspberry

** ,        . 415000/365*140
      ?

----------

2010

----------


## Raspberry

.  :yes:

----------

,   2010  ?  2011   415?    ?

----------

,         -  ?       ,     ? (  2 ),         .

----------

** ,   - ,   2010   ,      .        01.07.2011  30.06.2012   .
   .

----------


## Raspberry

** ,   ,    .           415000.    .   ?

----------

,   !!!!

----------

?  ?

----------



----------


## MM2011

.,   .   .      ,         ,    .   . .   255 ,     .   ?         .

----------

2009 ,    2012    2.       .                      730,     140,     .   ,       .

----------

!
, .          1.5 .    -.            .    ,              ,                 1.5 ??? ,   .  .

----------


## Raspberry

**, 



> 







> .





> 140


  .  :yes:

----------


## raised

,       ,     ?        ?

----------

*raised*,      - , - -  .

----------

!
 .      2010 . ( )     :     /    ,     /365 .   ,        .  ,   . .

----------

/    .
 -  375

----------


## 29

!!!!      1  2012 .     7 .  .   9000    ????       ???!!!!

----------

41 400.   -   10    -     .

----------


## 29

???

----------

,

----------

2010   2011       11200+%=30000 ..     ,   15000  ,    20000..   4  20    ,    25  ,  5   .     !

----------

> 2010   2011       11200+%=30000 ..     ,   15000  ,    20000..   4  20    ,    25  ,  5   .     !


    2010,    2011 /  -       ,    ,        
    "" , .. ,

----------

!!!!     19.03.2012.
   14.09.2011.      100200 .      ?  !

----------

> .      ?


  -       ,   -   ,

----------


## ""

!   -:        ,      02.05.11., ..   30000  .,   7 ,  ,  ,          -? )

----------

(   )
  138 
   12405
    12

----------

,        01.04.2010  13.09.2011.   2010  -127500 ,   2011.-105765 .,                ? :Redface:

----------

> ?


,     .
  ,  .     ,

----------

,             ,            (   )      ,          19.09.2011.    19.03.2012.   -100200.                                                            01.04.2010.  13.09.2011. -233265,80 .             1,5  :Redface:

----------


## ""

,           3 ,        ? .

----------


## Elena_Irk

,   !!
 : ,    -     .        - ,       ???

----------


## Elena_Irk

,   !!
 : ,    -     .        - ,       ???

----------


## Raspberry

> - ,       ???


,  .

----------


## raised

,    ?

----------


## Raspberry

*raised*,  ,   ,  .              .  :Frown:   .  :yes:

----------


## raised

,        ,      . ,   .    ,      15 ,     ,      .      ((((

----------

.   .    .  -   !

----------

1.04.2011 ,  15000,    ,      -           ?

----------

> ?


150000 / 306  140 = 68628

----------


## Elena_Irk

> *Elena_Irk*,      2832,    4,6   -        ,   ,     2832*4,6=13027
> 
>                .


..             ??

----------



----------


## 16

!  ,        .      3  2011 , 27  2012   .    13  23   ,    / 14002,70;  -10166,85 ,   25      (    25.11  31.12,  -     4.01.12  24.01.12,     11.02,   12  ( 42 ),  , ,       28399,78.). 
     17  2011  4  2011    -    124 383.90  (/  -14540.18 ,  - 24269.94,  -29407.17,  (      14 +3  )6513.01+11563.89( )), -26967.44+341.68(  ), -11122,27 .
         -  19  2010  7  2011- /  2010-182459 (   2   ),   2011-45233,95.( 20      2   ).     .

----------

2011.   .  .   .    28 .     ?     ,   ?

----------


## ann_26

! , ,         .
     2011 .  / 10400 .

----------

> 2011.   .  .   .    28 .     ?     ,   ?


 
1.    ,    
2.     
3.    -

----------

:     ?          ?     , .
 :
 1   -  2008  30.04.2011 - . . / 10000=00  .
2   -  01.04.10  30.04.11 -. 15000=00  .
 01.05.11  .. -  . 15000=00  .
3   -  01.01.2009  .. - . 4000=00  .

    01.05.2012  140 .
     .   .

----------

:
2010=120000+135000+48000=303000
2011=40000+180000+48000=268000
(303000+268000)/730*140=*109507*
 :
15000*4,6=69000

----------


## Abwgd

....
   12.08.2011    ,   30.12 -      .
 30.12   .        .       .
      - , ,    , ,    . .

----------


## ..

,,
             2   , 4500  .          .
                        2       ?

----------

. 255-   :    /      -   .

----------

-     2  -   .          4

----------

> :
> 2010=120000+135000+48000=303000
> 2011=40000+180000+48000=268000
> (303000+268000)/730*140=*109507*
>  :
> 15000*4,6=69000


 . ..     24 .    ,   2010  2011 ? 
               ?

----------

,   ?       04.09.09
.     )

----------


## .

> . 255-   :    /      -   .


!

----------


## Elen.ka

> ,        ,


 03      (    ,     ,    ,  ,    ,   ,   ). -           ,  .    ,       .

----------


## Tatti1408

, ,         :

 01.08.2009  01.09.2010    
 01.09.2010  31.12.2011 -  "" -      - 24 850,00 . 
 01.01.2011  31.12.2011 -  "" - 20 010,00 
 10.03.2011   -  "" -     ,  01.10.2011 -  / 21 000,00 

/  28.02.2012 .

 :
1.        ""?    ?   ,    ""   ""?

2.             ?

3.     ( = 1,5)    ?    ?

4.           ,           ?

  .

----------


## Abwgd

> ....
>    12.08.2011    ,   30.12 -      .
>  30.12   .        .       .
>       - , ,    , ,    . .



    :
)  -     01.1210  30.11.2012  ,     ,      ,        
)  - 365   ,    ,     
3)   = A/, 
     =*30,4*0,4

,  :Frown: 
     -  ,       -    ..?? :Frown:

----------

> ..     24 .    ,   2010  2011 ?






> ?



  ,      .  .   , ..

----------

> 1.        ""?


 




> ,    ""   ""?


,      



> 2.             ?


:99400+(298200+240120+63000)/730*140=134385
: 21000*4,6=96600 





> 4.           ,           ?

----------


## YUM

> :...
> , 
>      -  ,       -    ..??


   01.01.2011  31.12.2012     "-"  "-" .   .  ,   ,   .      .
    ,        ,      .         ,      ( 23.03.2010  647-19,  05.03.2010  473-19,  27.02.2010  406-19,  ,   ,   "  ",  -   !)
 ,     ,   .

   " - "             .

,     ,      .

      .   ,    ,    -...

----------


## Shtohova

1.  ,      ,  .
3.   .    .
4.    , ..  2012         (  2 ,   1 )
http://www.papaimama.ru  ,  ,

----------


## Tatti1408

> 4.           ,           ? - *.*


  :

  ,                

  /  /    , .

2-    - .      .

    .      -      ... 

.

----------


## 87

!  .. 
    ,       .(      -)          -?     ?          ?

----------


## Shtohova

1 ,      ! +        ,    .     .

----------


## 87

> 1 ,      ! +        ,    .     .


      ,             :      (. 2 . 13   255-). 
    )))

----------

* 87*,      ,          .           .

----------


## NastyaT

,        ?
  8.10.2012.
1.   2010     - 5000*12=60 000 .
2.  2011  (    - 60800            - 33713)
3.  2011               ( - 8000 +     2200 +   10200 +   7140)      30171,      30171*4=120 684
4.  2012      ( - 9000 +     2475 +   11475 +   8032,5)      33943,       = 33943*7=237 601

----------


## 58

, !     ,       .
   1.11.08 . 1.04.09     (),       1,5 .         (), , ,     1,5 .  20.05.2011  31.07.2011    /,  01.08.2011      .  / 5800.   -   .     15.08.2012            1,5 .            .(   ..  ) , ,

----------

,   !
     24  2012.
  2   2011 .    750 000 .
     ?
           01  2012 . (  ),       ? 
 ?

----------

> ,   !
>      24  2012.
>   2   2011 .    750 000 .
>      ?
>            01  2012 . (  ),       ? 
>  ?


      ?
 2     
   750         /  
            ,

----------

,   -:

 26.12.11   20
 5  21 , 4762 (5/21)
  20 (16/16)
  20(20/20)
  19.03.12

 :   44762 / 41  =1096
     ?

----------

> ,   -:
> 
>  26.12.11   20
>  5  21 , 4762 (5/21)
>   20 (16/16)
>   20(20/20)
>   19.03.12
> 
>  :   44762 / 41  =1096
>      ?


       26.12.11-29.02.2012
      ?   ,

----------

> ?
>  2     
>    750         /  
>             ,


   2011.  41 000 /  .       159 178 .
    :  ,          , .. 01.02.2012.,     ,     ?   ? 
   .

----------

**, .          ,   2010       415000

----------

2011.  41 000 /  .       159 178 .
    :  ,          , .. 01.02.2012.,     ,     ?   ? 

  2010 . -   415 ..,    2011 .   - 463 ..


   .

----------

** ,    .      ,           159 178 .         -    2010 .

----------

> ** ,    .      ,           159 178 .         -    2010 .


   !

    :         1,5   ?   ?   - ?      ?         ?

    !

----------

** ,                 .
    ,       13833,33.
   14625,31  ,   2010       415 .

----------

,     (140 . ), 3    ,       ?

----------

.     4    .  15000

----------

> ,     (140 . ), 3    ,       ?


 



> 4    .  15000


    69

----------


## Nataly 77

.        2009,            2012. /  .  2006     23000.     11,03,2012    .  ,   .        .      .  ,     .

----------


## NastyaT

,    ,   ,        :Frown:

----------

> 4.  2012     ( - 9000 +     2475 +   11475 +   8032,5)      33943,       = 33943*7=237 601


9000+2475+11475+8032.50=*30982.50.*       33943    .
 ,     30982,50,         142519,50. 
    ,      (   2010 ).

----------


## NastyaT

> 9000+2475+11475+8032.50=*30982.50.*       33943    .
>  ,     30982,50,         142519,50. 
>     ,      (   2010 ).


  ,    8032,5*2,     33943 = (9000+2475+11475+8032,5+8032,5)-13%

----------

156  -

----------


## NastyaT

!!!

----------

!   , 2 ,2    ,.  6000,  . .        ?  !

----------

> ?


    31700.
   12405
    2700           1,5

----------

,        .   .        (   ).                10000 .     20070 2010   . 8000. .   .           .

----------


## 2012

! , .      20 .    . 
1.  01.01.2011 .  30.09.2011 .   .     ,   ,  ?  .    .
2.     01.10.2011 .          ? ,      .

----------


## Nataly 77



----------

*Nataly 77*,    .    -    :Wink:

----------


## Nataly 77

,  ,      :Frown:

----------


## --

, ,     ?     57  ,       ...       01.07.11 .  - 30 000.   13    ,   26  11.      .  ,      
 -30 000
 - 30 000
 - 30 000
 -30 000
 - 30 000
  ,        ,      57 ....  ,        ?        ?

----------

,        . 
       138 .

    ,      .

----------

2007  / 5200,   2009   ,         2012,    ,          ?    2011         2240   .,    2011,   , ,          . ,    ?       1,5     ?

----------

!?)
 2010 4     ,         . /    15000.  2009    28 .
         18 .
       ???
 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

!        2012 ,     .     ,           "" ?       ?

----------

**,   .     .        .

----------


## Ulza

!     ,   .  - .     4  2012 .    - 7500 .   2011 -  2012: 2 -  (30   42 ); 2  (11   4 ).    !

----------


## Mari SDUSHOR

!     .
   :
   2011        0,2 
 2010       
 2011   14447,96

     .

            .
         4610 * 24 / 730    -
  4610     , 4610     ,    4610 * 0,2        ?

        2010-2011    4610*24*0,2 = 22128 . 11064  .
       2011    14447,96
          2010    - 11064  2011   14447,96
     ,        0,2 .
    ,    ,  0,5 ,    ,           ?

----------

.
        0,2 ,      2010-2011      4611*24*0,2=22132,80   **         730. 
      ,  22132,80, ,   22132,80/730

     ?   95%   .

----------


## Mari SDUSHOR

> .
>         0,2 ,      2010-2011      4611*24*0,2=22132,80   **         730. 
>       ,  22132,80, ,   22132,80/730
> 
>      ?   95%   .


      13.09.2011 ( 26.03.   )   , 
  13.09.2011  29.02.2012  21059,34    165 (17     )    ,     . 21059,34/165 = 127,63
   22132,80/730
      31.12.2012  ?

----------

,

----------


## Mari SDUSHOR

> ,


   -  ?
  ,     =)

----------


## Ulza

-  .!

----------

*Ulza*,    7500      34 500 - .

----------

*Mari SDUSHOR*,   ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Liss-ka

!   !    "-"      .  . , .  (  ), .   .    ,    - (   ).   2010-2011     /  104 ,         - :    ,  -  ...      -, ,   .       ... ,              ?  ,     ?
. : 02.2011-01.2012

----------


## Ulza

-   .  !

----------


## Mari SDUSHOR

> *Ulza*,    7500      34 500 - .


,    -   :Redface: 
    .
  2011   2012 366     
366-30-42-11-4 = 279
 12     7500
 7500*12/279 = 322,58
 322,58*140 = 45161,34
     ?

----------


## Mari SDUSHOR

,,       7500*12*366 ?   :Smilie:

----------

*Mari SDUSHOR*,    -  12  ,     279? :Smilie: 

 :        4,6  . 7500*4,6=34500

----------


## Mari SDUSHOR

. ,          7500     =)
          .
 :Embarrassment: 
      -,      -             .
   , =)

----------


## Mari SDUSHOR

,   ,    :
      2010      72805,31  31.05.2010.
 14.07.2010    .  0,14 
    2010    28291,92
 2011   .   0,14   59388,33
     ,  ,                 .
         4611*24*0,14
      ?
  ,          ,      2010   .      .

----------

> -             .


 .      12  (     ),         .




> ,          ,      2010   .      .


      2010-2011 :    ,

----------


## Mari SDUSHOR

!

----------


## 85

.    .       ,  .  :Frown:    2011    .  16000+20% ,         .    14  ,    27   13    .       9900      .            :Frown: .     (  25 )   .    ,       2006    2011     23000,              14 .
 .  .  :Wink:

----------


## 85

,   .                .   ?       .       ?

----------


## 85

,   ,   ?

----------

!
         ,      )
  ,   -  :
1.        ,  ,   .
2. ,  ,  28/02/2012,        02/04/2012,     28/02/2012 - 01/04/2012   ,         140 ,  140-(28/02/2012-01/04/2012)

   , ,       (),        ?            ?    2 ,          02/04/2012 (30    28/02/2012)?

----------


## flgrme

.   2011     ,    2011   .    29  2012 .
    2011    2012   83770,35 . 51     
83770,35 . / (365  -51 ) = 266,78 .
     :
266,78 .  140  - 37349,20 .

----------


## 87

!     ,   1  2007 . .. 5300, 1  2008 . 9400,     10   2010 .   58600,     1,5  5200  13  2012 .   30               ?

----------

!!!!!!!!!!  .........    ,   ..... .....     5500()  ( )6000......  :Smilie:     1  2011   .....    (1  2010  31  2010 )  2010  29282 ......          2011 .... 2012   - 2087........   14.05.12.     ....     ,   ...... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

**,      27600

----------

> **,      27600


 !!!!!!!!!! :Smilie:

----------


## Kcana

! **        .    . , ,       .        .   ,  ,    -   .     . *  !!!!!!*
      .       .
  2007 .
 2010 .     .
 2011 :
   (.):  13200;  25300;  23000;  23000;  25000;  25600;  25000;  45700 (     ).       .
   (): 4      - 49500.  - 2  (   ).  /    14000 .
 2012 .:
    -  30500 .
  .  2   .   ,     30,5 .
   07.03.2012 .    
 140 .
,   !!!!!!  ,    2- !
   .  ,   .

----------

,       - "" -  2010 .

       14 ,        64 400.

----------


## Kcana

! 
 ,     (  ):
   2011    2012 . (..  03.2011  02.2012 .  ..    07.03.2012 .).  247299 . / 366 (    )  140   94595 .
  ? ?

----------



----------


## Kcana

!
  !
,     !

----------

,        16.04.12    ,   :

   2011-2010,   2010       3- ,      2010?    ..   2006?            ?
 :  01.01.08  24.02.10       , .. 2007           2006?
             30.12.07      2007    2006?             ?

----------

255-



> **   ( )  ,       .


   ""

----------


## kristinik

!

       .
      2012.        2011   .
  27 000  .
 2011    .  .    10000 .

        .

 .

----------

,        3  ? 27000*4,6=124200 -

----------


## kristinik

> ,        3  ? 27000*4,6=124200 -


 . :Smilie:

----------

,   !
    ( 20 000.) 2 , ,   (2). ,            6 .
         1,5,        ,  -    8 .
        ,       ?  ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?


 .
 ,   -,

----------

,     (    2   )?       1,5 ?

----------


## JIuJIy

2012 .          ?      2012 .   2010    2011         6897./,     7    7  .   2011        : 08.2011 - 22778, 09.2011 - 22633, 10.2011 - 26000, 11.2011 - 28302, 12.2011 - 31552, 01.2012 - 26000, 02.2012 - 31473 , 03.2012 - 50009,     6    1    .   -   /   22500./.          36 .  !

----------

,       ,       ...
      2010       2012  ,   3200,       .  ??? )))

----------

*JIuJIy*,   : 283747/297*140=133753

----------

**,     ?  ? -  14720. -    , ..     .

----------


## JIuJIy

!!!!

----------

,    .
 :      10 ,              .     ,   ,  ( ) .        .   2008  2009 .     (  1000),        /, .      18  2010 , ..      2009 ,     .
  2009      3 . /.  +    2 , +    2009   2010(   10    ).  2008  /,   ,      .      ?

----------


## tasik0607

! , ,        .     2011.  2010  .      5  2012.   15000,     2012  13,  2011 - 19.   2012 - 14( -),  2011 - 5     21 ( - ).

----------


## K$U

!
     .
 : 2010  (.     ) - 6000.
2011:  - 8000
 - 8000
 - 8000
 - 8000
 - 16000
 - 16000
 - 16000
 - 16000
 - 16000
 - 16000
 - 1523,81 (2 . ) + 15 238,13 ()
 - 16000
 2012 -  
 2012 - 16000
 2012 -  1  22   ,  23   12   .
 13   .
-    31 982 ().
 -? 137 523,8 / 276 * 140?  ?
    !

----------

,  07,11,2011./ 3600+=6000+3000 -.   /,  - 7200. 3          14. 10   1   !  :Smilie:

----------

!/ 3600+      7200.42 /      10  ,!  07.11.11  01.06.12.

----------

,  07,11,2011./ 3600+=6000+3000 -.   /,  - 7200. 3          14. 10   1   !  :Smilie:

----------


## petms

> ! , ,        .     2011.  2010  .      5  2012.   15000,     2012  13,  2011 - 19.   2012 - 14( -),  2011 - 5     21 ( - ).


  2010 .  ,     - .

----------

485,    ,     :Redface:

----------

,    .         7,5     .        2 .     ,            . .

----------

** ,     41 400

----------

!   ,?

----------



----------

, !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Cokolik

!     :        11  2012 ,   /  5   5000,   8500 .              .

----------

,  25 700

----------


## K$U

?  :Frown:    484

----------


## petms

> ?    484


        ?

   ,   .

----------


## K$U

.

----------


## lehpp

. )  2010         -130 000,    2011 .      2012,      -323 000.   ? .

----------


## K$U

!!!

----------


## petms

> -323 000


130  -   2010
   2011 (  2012)?

----------


## lehpp

148000  2011,

----------


## petms

53315

----------


## lehpp

?

----------


## lehpp

28

----------


## petms

-  .
      ?
  ... ....
   11   12

----------


## lehpp

20  11,    -290 000

----------


## lehpp

-1-  5-19 .    2  16.

----------


## mr.Den

- ?
  ?        2012 ?
   ?

----------

> - ?


.       .

----------


## Cokolik

.

----------


## petms

> -1-  5-19 .    2  16.


 128

----------


## lehpp

..  .. !!!!!

----------

482    ?=(

----------


## mr.Den

,  . 1    .         ,          :Embarrassment:     15.  ,        :Asthanos: 
      .
p.s.   2,5

----------

*mr.Den*,    ,      ?     69

----------

.   , ,     .     -  10  ...
       2007 ,        .        ,    01.10.2010 . \ :  01.10.10. 31.12.2010.-15.000;  01.01.2011  01.04.2012-20.000;  01.04.12  ..-25.000,    10  2012 .
  !

----------

,    ))                ,     ?!
**,     94  -

----------

> ,    ))                ,     ?!
> **,     94  -


!    ,      ,    ... ,   -   .
:  ,  ,      ,      . !!!!
::     ,       ,      ?

----------

:   01.05.2011-30.04.2012;     ( , ,     )       (  , ,   )    140 .

----------

> :   01.05.2011-30.04.2012;     ( , ,     )       (  , ,   )    140 .


 ,     ,     .   ?   ,  (  ),  16   .    ?

----------

, -     (        )
     16

----------

> , -     (        )
>      16


  ,   !    !

----------

,   !
    ( 20 000.) 2 , ,   (2). ,            6 .
         1,5,        ,  -    8 .
        ,       ?  ?    : -  ?
 -,     . ?
 !!!!!!!!!!

----------

> ,   !


,    .   .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post53679239

----------


## Aranid

, ,  .            1,5,    24  2012   3 .  2013    .  28.12.2010  24.04.2012.   7802 .  2013    -?     ?
          ?

----------

2013        -     :  2 ,       ,      . 
...           ? :Smilie:

----------


## Aranid

,   :Redface: . 
   ,   ,    2011  2012    ,         1,5     ?

----------



----------


## nyta1985

! 2009       ,  2011   .        .         .

----------


## petms

,   ...

----------

!
      , ,    .    23 .

   2010     .      90133,08 .   75933,08 .        9871 .     103 1200     108 9000 . 

   2011     24 .    37325,66 .   33125.66 .        4306 .     103 1200     108 3000 . 

        2007 .   2008               2010.       24  2011 . 
        03 .     4900.

,     :    ? (      1  2012   12405,32  ???)
      ?          ?     2     ?
    .       .
           ,    , 4651,99 ?         ,               4900,   4651,99 -      ?

  ,      ...     .
.
 ,

----------

,            .
     12405,32.
       ,             .

----------

,        ,   2007  2011 

.

----------

** ,  2  - ** ,       !

----------

> ,            .
>      12405,32.
>        ,             .


,  .
          ,     ?
23     -  
24       ,       ,   .

     ,    .     -  ,

----------

-

----------

> -


  ...
      ?

----------

!   ,      2006.,   2008   ,      2011.,     ,     0,5 ,      ,      80000    ,  7200  1,5 .    :     ? ,   0,5  . 40000 ?  3600  1,5 ?   :-(

----------

.   01.12.2011.     13.04.2012. / 8500.    ?

----------

> !   ,      2006.,   2008   ,      2011.,     ,     0,5 ,      ,      80000    ,  7200  1,5 .    :     ? ,   0,5  . 40000 ?  3600  1,5 ?   :-(


    ,   ,  ,  .     2006, 2007, 2008  (   )?
        ,  4651,99

----------

> .   01.12.2011.     13.04.2012. / 8500.    ?


   39100

----------

. ,    .  7500,   8500,     .      ,   ,      . ,     (((

----------


## S

,    .      2010.    17  2012 ,    16   16 .   12  :
04.11-10055+5135 
05.2011-10943
06.2011-14102
07.11-13976
08.11-14211
09.11-13660
10.11-15196
11.11-16202
12.11 - 14292
01.12 - 29116
02.12 - 12606
03.12-20247

----------

16  2010 ,   20.06. 2011.  21000.   ?         ?        .        ?

----------

,     ,      ,  ,   2010 / 2011     .
        96 600 - .
         (  ) 40%     - - 8 400

----------

*S*,  ,   ,  .     01.05.11-30.04.12  ,                140

----------

16.12.11  11.06.12    ,     ???  .

----------

,  ,  .

----------

,      ,       ,  -   7 .        .        ,   .    ?    .         17.06.12?

----------

.       ,           .    ,

----------

?      ?       ?          5        6    .     ,

----------

> ,


            ?

,      ,        , .

----------

.    .  2008       ,     2,9,     . 27  2012     .    6  2012.      ,    8.  12.04  21.04 ,   23,04.  28.04.  .

----------

36 800

----------


## molniya_0812

.       (-  ),      21  2012.       23  2012,     17500.      3   35 000   .     2011   22  2012  .    ,    ,    , .       . .

----------

,   01.02.2012,      ,     , / 7000+3000 .       .   ,   .   ,     ,  ,         ,   ,               !    !

----------


## tanusik86

.   ()  -  -.  2009  08.2010.  4000  ,  09.2010  01.2011  ,  02.2011  12.2011  68119,  2012         8000.  .

----------

. , ,  .
  2010           3.   (    ,  )       2010. (  3.   ).    2011            (     -  5).   2011 -     (15    ). 2    .    ,       -  , .. , ,  - ,          7-9   .
   -       ,     .
,    ,   2007,    60,         .

----------

> ,       -  , .. , ,  - ,          7-9   .


   ,     -        :Wink: 

      2010 ,        ,   69 .

----------

> ,     -       
> 
>       2010 ,        ,   69 .



  !!!!            .

----------

,     2010-2011,   190 ..,    ,         , 15  2012   .    35000,     ?????  ???

----------

!          1,5 , 12     ,     170 000,      15000,             ,    ?         40%  15 000???          ,      ,       40%  .  !!!

----------

!      ...        :            ,           ,  -    ?       ,    (     3 ),      2011 .

----------


## durischa

!
1) , ,  .    c  2009.,       2013.     45000., = / ,    .    2       . .     . .
2)          (  )   1.5 . ,     .   ?            13000,,,

 !

----------

!
,        6 .   8 . 
 15 000.       ,       - 2013.
  "-  "   ?
   :
1     ( 5  ,  /  ):
-  : 15 000 * 5  = 75 000 / - . .   5 * 140.???
- -: 15 000 *5 / 730 *140 .???
2      ,   ??? " "    , ..      2013?
  -? 15 000 * 5 / 730 * 40% * 30,4 ?????

----------

> !
> ,        6 .   8 . 
>  15 000.       ,       - 2013.
>   "-  "   ?
>    :
> 1     ( 5  ,  /  ):
> -  : 15 000 * 5  = 75 000 / - . .   5 * 140.???
> - -: 15 000 *5 / 730 *140 .???
> 2      ,   ??? " "    , ..      2013?
>   -? 15 000 * 5 / 730 * 40% * 30,4 ?????


    6

----------


## 505

> 6


 


> 8 .


 ""   .     , ,  .

----------


## 2524

,   ,    .       2008 .  2010     ,          3    2012      .      40 . ,    ,          .    ,,.    2008 -130 ., 2009- 230 .,  2010-   10 ..     87-90 .  2011       2009     54..   1,5 -9 . .

----------


## _

!

      10  2011 ,    10  2012, /  45  ,      - 19 500 

1.      " "   ?  1.01.11  1.01.12   10.05.11  10.05.12 ?
2.       ?     ?
3.      :Smilie: 
 !

----------

1. 01.05.2011-30.04.2012
2.  2010 :    415 000
3. 159 178,60

----------

505,  !
       ,       ??? 
" "    , ..      2013?
  -? 15 000 * 5 / 730 * 40% * 30,4 ????? = 1249.,    ???
 ,   !!!
  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 1

!       2011 .    2012        ,          , ..      6 ,           6 .             6 .?

----------

*1*, ,

----------


## 1

2011 ,         2011  2010 .      ?    : "   ,      2010        ,        .       ,       12         ,  ,     ."

----------

*1*,  2 -    
 ,     .    ?

----------


## 2694

!!!  ,    8.02.2012  18.05.2012,        ,      18.05,  18.05   !     3 ,     ?     ,  4600,   5000,   6-(   6900 !         ???

----------

,  ,   :
    30000  10.10.11,       11.04.12 
 -22857, -30000, -24545, -28800, -24000, -24600, -10000.
    ?    ?   ?
   .       ?

----------

**,     ,     . 
  10.10.11-31.03.12
  . .    -       .

----------

,   h      -  10 , ?

----------

-     ,         ?

----------

**,  10, .
   ,

----------


## Jonnilena

, ,    .         .  2008   70000,  2009      - 24500, - - 45500,   2009            3- ,     2012 .  2010    ,    .       - 70000.    2012    .          ,   ?       1 ,    ?    -  - ?

----------

.     1,09,11  ,. 4     10000-12000,   ,   4,06,12.  ?     3000. .

----------

,  -  50 .

----------

:
.    ,       0,5  -  4 .    - 20 000.,  - 10 000.
       - 14.04.2011,       01.01.2012,       2  2012. 
   :
1)  2012          ?          2        140 ?    -         ... 
2)           ...         ,              .
   :
        - 30000. 
    91 .  (.. .,  12) = 329,67 
        ????   2? 
329,672=659,34   
   140 659,34= 92307,69 .
     730 (2 )??????
 : 30000/730=41,09582=82,19140=11506,85 ???? 
3)   2   -      ?        11300  2012????
 , ...

----------

1.           ,   ,            .
2.     ?        329,67         ,            
3.    -   ?     ,     3      3 .     ,  3  2012               4611*0,5*24/730

----------

, ,     
 1)       70   -   70 ?       ...  ?
2)             ... 
     ,      -         -     30000/91*140=46153,85
     ,       730 (2 )   ,   .. 30000/730*140 = 5753,43 
         4611*24/730*0,5*140=10611,62
          _          ???

3):      -        ??        ?

----------

1. . , ,       ,    140,   110 
2.   :      * 2012    * .     2010-2011 .    ,     0,5*24/730.        30000/730
3. ,   ,    ,     .

----------

!
    -                  ???

----------

,

----------


## 26

!   . ,     ,      .       1  2012 , 09.01.2008  31.08.2011       (   ).  16000  ,    13.04.2012-28.04.2012.   6 .        .     . !!!

----------

> (   ).  16000


 ,     ,   ?

----------


## 26

, 16000    ,                    .

----------

, ..    2012 : 4611*24/730*140=21223,23
   73 ..

----------


## 26

,  ,   70 .    !!!!

----------

> .     1,09,11  ,. 4     10000-12000,   ,   4,06,12.  ?     3000. .


       2\2,   15 .

----------

> 2\2,   15 .

----------


## kkdm

,         .         1,5   28  2012 . 10  2012           .      49 .       28 .   ?        ??

----------


## KLV 55

**  ,      .
      27.03.12  13.08.12,     " ".            01.04.12, ..  27.03  31.03  ,   ,    /   . ,        01.03.11  29.02.12 (..  /  27.03.12)    01.04.11  31.03.12 (..     01.04.12    ).  ,   2012    .
.

----------

:yes: 


> 01.04.11  31.03.12 (..     01.04.12    ).

----------

,     ,   .           .

----------

**,    .      -     ?

----------

> ,     ,   .           .


,   - "    ".     ,        ,      .

----------

**,    .             ,     . -      ,     .            .

----------


## KLV 55

> 


  .    ,           01.03.11  29.02.12.    -  ,    .(((

----------

> .    ,           01.03.11  29.02.12.    -  ,    .(((


 .   
   /,    ,  -        . 
     ,        .  ,    ?  :Smilie:

----------

,         .

----------

> 01.03.11  29.02.12.    -


 
 375 ( )



> 6.        , *   12   * (,  )   ,**   , **       ,    ,    10  11   ( -  ).


  :      ,   ** 
255-



> 255.


**   255-     ,  12 ,   -  -.

----------


## ironiya98

.
 2013 .                1,5 .        730 ,      2  ,     ,    .   ,     ,    ,       -;         .
         2       ,   .
 ?        ?

----------

,     :Wink:

----------


## zesaq

..
 1:   
2010- 140000
2011 - 215000,
 01.05.11-  30.04.12 -  20000.

2 -  31.03.12
2010 - 282500
2011 - 282500

 21.05.12

      ?
  )))

----------

2- .

  -       ,        .  7,5 .   .  
      2012 

  2010 :
01.2010 - 9000
02.2010 - 9000
03.2010 - 13000
04.2010 - 13000
  20   .
 21  31  2010 - 5400.

2011 :   2- 301150,  ..  23400 (28  )   .
2012 :  25000  01,01,2012  30,04,2012.

  -          -    (  )    ?
 2012   9   ? (28/12*4)

:    ? ..   -13%   ?

----------


## MM2011

!  -    .            1,5.  0,5   .    ( 10.05.2012-26.09.2012)

	5000	31
	5000	30
	5000	31
 	10000	31
	10000	29
	10000	31
	10000	30
	2903,23	9
	57903,23	222

 36515,55??? 
    4 ,  ,      .
      ,  04.04.2011 .,       .

----------


## Zlata84

:
-      ( 12    465,20+  20    600=)
-     12405,32
-    14500=
-   387640,30

           ???      ?

----------


## Brilliant44

!   ,          . 
     18.02.2010.     20000 . (   ).  31.12.2011     .      .            (  ,   ),    .     .   01.01.2012 ,     ,     20000 . 
      11.09.2012 . - 140 . 
 ""     7   15.02.2012  21.02.2012  5    06.02.2012  10.02.2012.
   ? -  -?  ,    ,  .
 - ,     -,             -,  - ,    .
  ?  ,     :   :    ?

----------

,  ,  20000*4,6= 92 000
          -   ,    .

----------


## Brilliant44

, .      .  :Smilie: 
        ?

----------

,    ,      ,  ,

----------


## Brilliant44

!      -.    !

----------


## NastyaT

> 156  -


   ,        ,       !      ?   ,     ,  ,    ,    2 ,   (((

----------


## petms

> ,    ,    2 ,   (((


 , ...   ,           .

----------


## anast.l91

!  , ,  !   .    21,05,12.      21,12,11   7500.    2011           5000.  2010        12000.  ,     ,    .

----------


## Verik

!
     -  -. 
    2008..
 2010.   22000 .,  2011.     25000,   2011.   2012.- 27500,    2012.-30500.
    29 .   24.01.12   17.02.12,  23.03.12  06.04.12   01.05.12  05.05.12.    01.06.12  28.06.12
 !

----------

,, -  ,              (    , ).  !

----------


## .

,     -      !!!
1-
/   2010 -6800, I  2011-/ 6800, II  2011 - / 19540 ( ""),  1  2011 -/ 19540  "",   22  2012 (   )
2-
/   2010 -6800, I  2011-/ 6800, II  2011 - / 19540 ( ""),  1  2011 -/ 19540  "",   1  2012 (   )

----------


## .

,     -      !!!
1-
/   2010 -6800, I  2011-/ 6800, II  2011 - / 19540 ( ""),  1  2011 -/ 19540  "",   22  2012 (   )
2-
/   2010 -6800, I  2011-/ 6800, II  2011 - / 19540 ( ""),  1  2011 -/ 19540  "",   1  2012 (   )

----------


## .

1

----------


## tan223

> !  , ,  !   .    21,05,12.      21,12,11   7500.    2011           5000.  2010        12000.  ,     ,    .


     ""
  " "        .         7500

----------


## tan223

> ,     -      !!!
> 1-
> /   2010 -6800, I  2011-/ 6800, II  2011 - / 19540 ( ""),  1  2011 -/ 19540  "",   22  2012 (   )
> 2-
> /   2010 -6800, I  2011-/ 6800, II  2011 - / 19540 ( ""),  1  2011 -/ 19540  "",   1  2012 (   )


     6 ,     2010 
       2

----------


## lya502007

. ,   .     31.05.2011,      26.03.2012  30.03.2012,     02.07.2012  29.07.2012,     15.09.2012. /  ,    2011  4611,   2011    7500,    2011    6000       (.. , ,  2011).   ,    -?           -  01.06.2011  15.09.2012   2011 , . 01.06.2011 - 31.12.2011? (   ...).  ,      ,      ...

----------

> . ,   .     31.05.2011,      26.03.2012  30.03.2012,     02.07.2012  29.07.2012,     15.09.2012. /  ,    2011  4611,   2011    7500,    2011    6000       (.. , ,  2011).   ,    -?           -  01.06.2011  15.09.2012   2011 , . 01.06.2011 - 31.12.2011? (   ...).  ,      ,      ...


 
   01,09,2011-31,08,2012

----------


## petms

-

----------


## .

, tan223!!!

----------


## lya502007

,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


  .
  .  , /,   ..

----------


## lya502007

> .
>   .  , /,   ..


 , ))

----------

!      ?    ., ..,  /   2011   2012,   7500 .    ,             /  ?     -         ?   -    ?   15000   2 !!!

----------

2011-  2011 / 6000
 2012-    2012 / 7500
 - 4-5 ,           (((          ?

----------


## petms

.    -    -     .       -.

----------


## petms

.

----------

> (((          ?


 " "        31  2012
   /      31,12   -    " "

----------


## petms

1-   (,    - :Wink: )

----------

,    !?     6  2012 (    )    15000-16000 -13%      3 ,           ,     ,    8 ???
    ,     ,      ,    ???
             ( ),   ???
  !!!

----------

> ,    !?     6  2012 (    )    15000-16000 -13%      3 ,           ,     ,    8 ???
>     ,     ,      ,    ???
>              ( ),   ???
>   !!!


         ?

----------


## petms

71 .    6100       1,5 ...

----------

:Big Grin:

----------



----------

*petms*,            ,              ,    ?

----------

,       .,,     11  2007 .  2011      3  2011-18  2011  .    01.02.2012-06.02.2012.   9 , ,   11  2012 .     :
05.2010-10570,06.2010-18379,07.2010-17538,08.2010-1057000,09.2010-22000,10.2010-20000,11.2010-12500,12.2010-35000,01.2011-13000,02.2011-13000,03.2011-13000,04.2011-24000,05.2011-20900,06.2011-3000,07.2011-19000,08.201-23000,09.2011-13000,10.2011-13000,11.2011-24000,12.2011-13000,01.2012-28000,01.2012-13000,02,2012-13000,03.2012-13000,04.2012-13000,05.2012-13000,
    ,  . 
 ,

----------


## petms

.
 :   06.03.12  31.10.12 ( )       (  , .  ).  .    140.
 .  1,5 :        30,4  40%

----------

!!!  ,  .        ,    , ,      ( ,    -  ),   ,     ,        !  ?)))

----------

! , ,            1.5 ,      .      01.09.2011 .     10.07.2012 .    .
   2  2011.
09.11 17.607
10.11 15.931
11.11 16.295
12.11 14.984
   2  2012.
01.12 18.170
02.12 8.000
03.12  1.700 ( 28  .  12.000)
04.12 13.500
05.12  7.800 (  16  26)
06.12  12.000
07.12   .
       30.08.2010   17.08.2011
 2.300,  4.900
 ,      ,     .    !

----------


## petms

2010, 2011      - ,  -    -    .
 -    ,       /:
  01.09.11  30.06.12 (   /)       (  , .    /).  .    140.

----------

> 1-   (,    -)


 ?       ?       / ?

----------


## petms

30 , ...
,    " "    -  , , .  -  ,    .

----------

> 30 , ...
> ,    " "    -  , , .  -  ,    .


    - 27-28  2012  30           ! ?

----------


## petms

.

----------

,       .,,     11  2007 .  2011      3  2011-18  2011  .    01.02.2012-06.02.2012.   9 , ,   11  2012 .     :
 05.2010-10570,06.2010-18379,07.2010-17538,08.2010-1057000,09.2010-22000,10.2010-20000,11.2010-12500,12.2010-35000,01.2011-13000,02.2011-13000,03.2011-13000,04.2011-24000,05.2011-20900,06.2011-3000,07.2011-19000,08.201-23000,09.2011-13000,10.2011-13000,11.2011-24000,12.2011-13000,01.2012-28000,01.2012-13000,02,2012-13000,03.2012-13000,04.2012-13000,05.2012-13000,
     ,  . 
  ,

----------

, ,   , ,        2012      (     ),        ?        ?             2013.  ,         .   ?

----------


## petms

** ,  " "?    /   10      .    -    655.   .

----------

?    7 ,  18000,  01.01.12    24000,     10.05.2012,   ,      ,         12 ,     .        .   .

----------


## petms

,      ( -,  -)  ,      -   ,     2012   /.      655.    01.05.2011  30.04.2012

----------


## _ar_

!

      04.06.2012 ( ).
             3  (  16.06.2012).

    ( ""   "")    ,
    01.01.2008 ?
 2008       2   .
 2009  20.04         07.09      3    .
 2010        3  .
 2011       3 ,      5  (    ),      28   ,      3    .

      (35     ).

!

----------

.      .           ,           ?  
(    -)

----------

,       .,,     11  2007 .  2011      3  2011-18  2011  .    01.02.2012-06.02.2012.   9 , ,   11  2012 .     :
 05.2010-10570,06.2010-18379,07.2010-17538,08.2010-1057000,09.2010-22000,10.2010-20000,11.2010-12500,12.2010-35000,01.2011-13000,02.2011-13000,03.2011-13000,04.2011-24000,05.2011-20900,06.2011-3000,07.2011-19000,08.201-23000,09.2011-13000,10.2011-13000,11.2011-24000,12.2011-13000,01.2012-28000,01.2012-13000,02,2012-13000,03.2012-13000,04.2012-13000,05.2012-13000,
     ,  . 
  ,

----------


## petms

** ,   .   662,655.       ,    ,   ,    . -    ,    3-   ...

----------


## petms

**,   -     ,   .

----------


## -

2010. 

     2012     11700

      150 123
   (     9300)   2012-  2012 -28800

  2012   ( )...       ?! , ,   ,    ,       -    (((

 .

----------


## Lya502007

.       ,     "-"  :      ,        31.05.2011,      01.09.2012,      01.09.2011  31.08.2012.    -,       , ,          (    2011,     2012)      2011 , ..  01.01.2011  31.12.2011.    ,   .    ?        ,      20000 , ..                .   2011     5   . ,  -  , , ,    -   ... .

----------

- ,     01.11.11,    13.06.12,     95000, -   121

----------


## petms

**,       ,  109917

----------


## petms

*Lya502007*,     -,     2010  2011 .          - -      , ..    .  "-"  -  ,   .   , ,

----------


## petms

*-*.
 -:       2010, 2011  / 730  140.
 -:   01.07.11  30.06.12     /  ,         140

 , ..    ..  ""

----------

!
  "   ",    .     ,     2007-2008  2008-2009.
 ,     -  .          (      )?
  !!!!!!!!

----------


## petms

> -  .          (      )?

----------

petms,  !!!!!!!!!!
 ,            (   ,          )?  ,   .   !!!

----------


## petms



----------

!
, ,        01.04.2012,    ,        /      25.03.2012  ,  ,   ,     /  ?

----------


## OMeskina

!
     .
     2009.      28,03,2010.   05.12.2011(     1,5 ).     25.08.2012.     -      .
    25.08,2011  25.08.2012    ?

----------


## petms

-     01.08.11  31.07.12.       -       .    -  ...

----------


## OMeskina

.  .    01,09,2012,    01.09.2011  31,.08.2012?

----------


## petms



----------


## OMeskina

))))))   !!

----------


## katrom

:      ,      ( ),  ?
    , ..      ./  2  ( 01.01.2010  31.12.2010    01.01.2011  31.12.2011 ),     2010    2012 ?
 .   .

----------


## Raspberry

> :      ,      ( ),  ?


 


> ( 01.01.2010  31.12.2010    01.01.2011  31.12.2011 )


 .  :yes:

----------


## petms

> /  2  ( 01.01.2010  31.12.2010    01.01.2011  31.12.2011 )


.

     ,       01.07.11  30.06.12

----------

2010    2012 
-      ,   -    (12     )

----------


## Raspberry

> 2010    2012


 . :Wink:

----------


## petms

> 2010    2012


 :Wow:

----------


## katrom

.

----------

> .


, ,

----------


## _ar_

!

      04.06.2012 ( ).
             3  (  16.06.2012).

    ( ""   "")    ,
    01.01.2008 ?
 2008       2   .
 2009  20.04         07.09      3    .
 2010        3 .
 2011       3 ,      5  (   ),      28   ,      3    .

      (35     ).

!

----------

,  .
         2009 . 
02,06,2012     26,1,2012    .
 15 000.           .
      40%  15 000,        ?
 .

----------

!  ,     1  2012. (    ),     12  2012.    6   12 .        / (/ 10000)?

----------


## petms

/.       -

----------

)

----------

.       20  2011 .      "-".   ,      .     :  ,        20  2010  19  2011,   ,   2010 , ,        .           , ..  2011         -  . , ,           2010 ,   ?     12       , ..     20.08.2010  19.08.2011?     - ,  -       20.08.2010  19.08.2011?

----------


## petms

20.08.10  19.08.11,   01.08.10  31.07.11
   -,      ...
,    1,5  ...

----------


## lya502007

> *Lya502007*,     -,     2010  2011 .          - -      , ..    .  "-"  -  ,   .   , ,


 ,        -,         .   ,  , ,     2011   , .   -   ?      , , ?       ?                 -   ,      .

----------

> ,        -,         .   ,  , ,     2011   , .   -   ?      , , ?       ?                 -   ,      .


    ,         
     3 ...
  -       -   .       - /, , /   ...
    ,

----------


## petms

*lya502007*, 
   -,         .     .

----------


## lya502007

> ,         
>      3 ...
>   -       -   .       - /, , /   ...
>     ,


  ,    ,      , , " 01.01.2011  31.12.2011", ..     ?  ,   ,            .

----------


## petms

> ,    ,      , , " 01.01.2011  31.12.2011"


       2012,    .

----------


## lya502007

> 2012,    .


,

----------


## Galina83

,  ,,    ,-    :Redface: 

    13.06.2012 

*2010* 
-  17242   ()
 10673.62 - \ + 16420.88 -  (28 )
 7837.27 - \
-  17242   ()

*2011 * 
 17242
 17242
 17242 - \ + 30306,64 -     ()  56  ( 31.03.2011)
-  13000   () (  ,  01.04.2011)

*2012*
-  13000   ()

   ,   2010   (28 )

 - = 406384,41 (\ +   2010  \  2011 ) \ 730 = 556.69  556.69 * 140 =*77936.60* -   
 "  -" ,     2010 ,             730.     -          ?     ,..   2011 .


 \   2011- 2012 13000*12=156000\365=427,40  427,40*140=*59836* -  

,,   -!

----------


## _ar_

?

----------

!    19.06.2012,       ,    .      ,          ,         .  : 
1)             -,      ?
2)       - 20.?
3)     ,        ?

----------

1)     ,    -   
2)  20000*4.6=92000
3)        .

----------


## _ar_

!

      04.06.2012 ( ).
             3  (  16.06.2012).

    ( ""   "")    ,
    01.01.2008 ?
 2008       2   .
 2009  20.04         07.09      3    .
 2010        3 .
 2011       3 ,      5  (   ),      28   ,      3    .

      (35     ).

!

----------


## petms

> !
> 
>       04.06.2012 ( ).
>              3  (  16.06.2012).
> 
>     ( ""   "")    ,
>     01.01.2008 ?
>  2008       2   .
>  2009  20.04         07.09      3    .
> ...


1.  -       01.06.11  31.05.12.     ( , )    ,    .     140.
2.   -         .          730.  .
    ,

----------

> 1)     ,    -   
> 2)  20000*4.6=92000
> 3)        .


      ?(  10.03-  01.06) ?   19.06,    ,    ,    ?    :
1)     : . -    *  -  (    4 )  - (   ) ???  *  140.    ?

----------


## petms

**,   01.06.11  31.05.12
 /    (   )   ,

----------


## _ar_

> 1.  -       01.06.11  31.05.12.     ( , )    ,    .     140.
> 2.   -         .          730.  .
>     ,


1.      01.06.11  31.05.12,             ?
2.       (   01.01.2008)?

----------


## petms

*_ar_*,    ,     . ,         , ..        ...
  " "    2008       ,       "-"

----------

> !    19.06.2012,       ,    .      ,          ,         .  : 
> 1)             -,      ?
> 2)       - 20.?
> 3)     ,        ?


 ,     10.03.12 ,    19.06.12,     ?     .        ?    ?     ,      ?

----------


## petms

**,   -       10.03.12  31.05.12.     ( , )    ,

----------


## _ar_

> *_ar_*,    ,     . ,         , ..        ...
>   " "    2008       ,       "-"


!

----------


## MM2011

!  -    .            1,5.  0,5   .    ( 10.05.2012-26.09.2012)

 5000 31
 5000 30
 5000 31
 10000 31
 10000 29
 10000 31
 10000 30
 2903,23 9
 57903,23 222

 36515,55??? 
    4 ,  ,      .
      ,  04.04.2011 .,       .

----------


## foxcy

,  
        31  2009  02  2010.
   -  
  2012   20000-00
  .   -  ?

----------

*foxcy*,  92    **  (   )

----------


## foxcy

,  ,    -   ?

----------

,    )))

----------


## foxcy

,    - ?

----------

21 223 ,     
      168 384,   159 178

----------


## TanaT

! , ,     .     16  2010  14  2012 (),  15 000.  18.06. 2012     -  15000.    30.07.2012.             ?

----------

.
         .
   03.12.2007.       2011,  2011        .   26000 .    (  20 )     (10 )       , .           ?

----------


## TanaT

[QUOTE=TanaT;53721516] ! , ,     .     16  2010  14  2012 (),  15 000.  18.06. 2012     -  15000.    30.07.2012.             ?  [/QUOTE

  -   ,

----------

> .
>          .
>    03.12.2007.       2011,  2011        .   26000 .    (  20 )     (10 )       , .           ?


   /  
      2012  -

----------

[QUOTE=TanaT;53721921]


> ! , ,     .     16  2010  14  2012 (),  15 000.  18.06. 2012     -  15000.    30.07.2012.             ?  [/QUOTE
> 
>   -   ,


 
   -     

        ,

----------


## petms

*TanaT*,   - (  80 . ).   4      -  - ...

----------

1,5   /    : . 2011-6000; .- 2012.-7500; - 2012-15000 .   ,  40%  ,      ?

----------

,   2 !

----------


## petms

**,     12    ,         13- .  ...

----------

/      !  7500  ,   7500  !          ...      ?   ,        .

----------


## TanaT

> *TanaT*,   - (  80 . ).   4      -  - ...


 .
      -?             1.5     ?

----------


## petms

*TanaT*,

----------

> *TanaT*,


  -       -      ,   , ?

----------

> -       -      ,   , ?


        ,

----------


## frosya-girl

!   ,                1,5 .    2009,     - 3000,    2009 -   -  6000.     2010.        12000,  - 460 ,    60000.       4350,   2012    .       10000. :          1,5 ?         ,        ,   ,    2.     2010 .    .

----------


## TanaT

[QUOTE=;53722491]        ,       [/QUO

   ?

----------

-,      2007,   2008    ,      2010       ,            ,       ,    ,       30,03,2012.             ,      . 
    ,", 
"    30.03.12: 4 611.00
     : 151.59"  

                          -           

            30.03.12           16.08.12             151.59                                                                     140               21222.60                 , ,        .    ,

----------

.  ,     ?  2009 / 5300 ,      09   28000.    1  2011     7000.    10  2012  28 (  ).     ?

----------

**,            .    5000,          2010 .

----------

**,  .

----------

> **,            .    5000,          2010 .


   ,    ,   18000   2007-2008,     .       .

----------

,   .
      2010 .

----------

,   .      01.02.2012      ,      ,       ,  01.02.2012 /-10000,  01.06.2012  /-13000.    ?     ,     ,    ,       ?       ?  ?   .

----------

. .

----------

> . .


  ?  ?      ,      ?

----------

58 700.
  -          140.
- ?       .    -   .

----------


## koooich

, !  -  .
    2011 .   :      9050 ,     13%,   8000 ? ,   13%,      8000 ,    13 %  - 9050 .  28   6     ,       28  ,    21 ,      (1 ),    10     .   ,      194 .    ,      ,  ,   . , ,         ,   ,       ..

----------


## Dyun

, :
1)    140    3    ?
2)    19          12 .  /     01  2011.  30  2012 .? /  01-18  2012.    ?

----------

*Dyun*, 
1. 
2. /     01  2011.  30  2012 .

----------


## Dyun

!

----------

- ,        ( 18 000),  .  19       ( 20 000).     15 .
     ?

----------

!   ,                1,5 .    2009,     - 3000,    2009 -   -  6000.     2010.        12000,  - 460 ,    60000.       4350,   2012    .       10000. :          1,5 ?         ,        ,   ,    2.     2010 .    .

----------


## 900

!  .  2006   1 ,    1 ,   2    2009 (        6500),    2 ,     3  :Redface:      ,      6500     2004-2005,       3000.!

----------

** ,  92000 -.       , ..

----------

> ** ,  92000 -.       , ..


    ,   ... :Wink:

----------

> ( 18 000),  . * 19      * ( 20 000).     15 .


**,     ? :Smilie:

----------

> **,     ?


 :Embarrassment:  ,   . ,     759...  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ** ,  92000 -.       , ..


 
1.  -,   ?
2.   -     .  ?

----------

1)  ,        .
       .
      .

      7 226,08.=237,70*30,4
          - 2574,09.
   - 4651,99.
?!

       ,  ,   , ..=6977,99.

    ,   1,5  =4465,62.


2)     ,       ,   ,  ?

----------

,       2890,43,    4651,99

----------

1.  -,   ?
2.   -     .  ?[/QUOTE]

----------

> ,       2890,43,    4651,99


     2890,43  , ..   -       , .. 7226,08,     ,    2890,43  4651,99,   .

----------

** , 
1. , .. -     2010-2011 .    . 
2..     .

----------


## 24

.    (((((      .   3 . /  2010  - 144000,  2011 - 192000,     01.10.12.  / 16300  5 .    ????      1.8

----------



----------

!

       18.06.2012 ( ).
             3  ( 21.02.2013).

    ( ""   "")    ,
      2009 ?

  2009       
  2010   2011        1,5 .
 2011  2012       3 .

      (12 500  ).

----------

,    ,!!
    .
 -,  5000 .
   02.05.2012.,    15.08.2012 (     ) 20000 .
     ?  ?

----------


## Oita

! , ,        :
    2010 . (,    2010  - 40000,00).          (   72000,00).   2011  - 110000,00.       2012 . (     2012.).    ,                   .
: 
1)       ,       (  )? 
2)    ( )     ,        ?  ,    ,   1,5 .    ,     ()    ?       /,     ?  , . .

----------


## AK-85

! , ,        ,   ,  .
  .  :  01.06.12  18.10.12
    2011.
   .
 :  2011 - 12005,40        -  
                      2011 - 11985,00       -  
                      2012- 3774,00           -  
                      2012 - 6160,80       -  
                      2012 - 6150,60            -  
                      2012 - 1581            - 5  (  20  ,    1819,14 -  )
                      2012 -  -  
  41656,80
  157 

41656,80 / 157 * 140 = 37146,19
37146,19*0,13 = 4829,00 -
32317,19 .

----------

. .. 1  2011   2000  4 . 1       .1_ .-10120,2-12800,3-18600,   15000.   .     ?(

----------


## 1308

!     .  2010       - 192000 .,  2011 - 205000 .   2011   ,   - 10600,  2012  - 4000,  - 15200,  - 9200,  - 9500.  2010-11          .  2012  37    (14500),  14.05.12   (27 )     .     ,    ..  ,   ,         ...    !

----------

> ..  ,   ,         ...    !


   ?   ,          ?  :Wink:

----------


## 1308

,          ?  :Wink: [/QUOTE]

  :-)))

----------


## Mmmaximmm

.     ,        .    15       15 .     ,  /      , ,  10  / - 10 .
 ,  -      ,    - , - .
     10   - 1,5 - 2 .  :Wow:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 2010       - 192000 .,  2011 - 205000 .   2011   ,   - 10600


- - 78   ,        /, ...

-

----------


## 1308

,   ;-)     " "  , ,     .     ,  "" ,         ,       (  ,   ),      .    ,    3    ,      .   .    "   ":-)

----------


## 1308

> - - 78   ,        /, ...
> 
> -


  !  . 

P.S.       :-)

----------

,       13%?

----------



----------


## AK-85

> ! , ,        ,   ,  .
>   .  :  01.06.12  18.10.12
>     2011.
>    .
>  :  2011 - 12005,40        -  
>                       2011 - 11985,00       -  
>                       2012- 3774,00           -  
>                       2012 - 6160,80       -  
>                       2012 - 6150,60            -  
> ...


-, , !!!
     ,        (..  ), ?

----------

5 ?   30  20 ,     10

----------


## a-lissava

.     .
  01  2011  (    ).
 37500.00 (     )
   23.01.2012.
        6 ..?
     ?

----------

!         .      - ,    -          ,  ,    ?  .

----------


## .

.  ,   ? 
       .        .   25.
  :         .   ?        ?
.

----------


## 789

,   5.05.2012         20,    13.06.2012.      ?

----------

*  .*, 
 :  (   ,      )  2010-2011 /730*140
 :   01.08.2011-31.07.2012 (     )/    (     )*140

        ,      ,    .

----------


## -Stella-

, ,    .
      2009   2009 ( ),          3 . 9  2012     .      "-"?       , ?        27.10.12 -      ""  -       ,    ?

----------

> ,   5.05.2012         20,    13.06.2012.      ?


     - -    ,    *0,5

----------

> , ,    .
>       2009   2009 ( ),          3 . 9  2012     .      "-"?       , ?        27.10.12 -      ""  -       ,    ?


,            ,     
  -   
       ,

----------


## 789

> - -    ,    *0,5


           ???

----------

> ,            ,


       ,   ,      .      .

----------


## -Stella-

> ,            ,     
>   -   
>        ,


  ,   ,      ?
 -  ? 2010  2011   (  2,5   2010 )

----------

> ,   ,      ?


   .    -     ,           . 



> -  ? 2010  2011   (  2,5   2010 )


      ,  , .

----------


## -Stella-

> .    -     ,           .


,  .     ,     .          ?




> ,  , .


  ,  ,     .          ?       .

       ?   +  -  ?
        16   ,      , , +      +  -  , ?

----------

> ?


    ,        .



> ?       .






> +  -  ?






> 16   ,


 



> +  -  ,


+     +

----------


## -Stella-

> ,        .


,    ... :Embarrassment: 




> +     +


     ,    ,  ,      ?

----------

.        .

----------


## -Stella-

> .        .


 !

----------


## 789

> ,   5.05.2012         20,    13.06.2012.      ?





> - -    ,    *0,5


          ???

----------

> ???

----------

,             .
       2010 ,   12.,          14500..
   2011   ,          14         ,   2011         14500,   2012       18500,  28  2012    ,            20       14 .
       ,     .    .

----------

> ,             .
>        2010 ,   12.,          14500..
>    2011   ,          14         ,   2011         14500,   2012       18500,  28  2012    ,            20       14 .
>        ,     .    .

----------

> 15       15 .     ,  /      , ,  10  / - 10 .
>  ,  -      ,    - , - .


,       8...   ,      ... :Big Grin:

----------

!
, , .       .
  15 .2009  15  2010
  15   15  2010,     --        3- 
  2012    .
      ,           ,     (   3  ),   ,     (   2011-2012    ).     2009-2010     730 .              ,  ,          12 .    ?   ,     12 ,    8 +  1 .  ,      ?     .

----------

> ,  ,          12 .


  .    375   .         12 ,   12   ( )    .

----------

,  .         ,   8-    1- ?       ,    1- .           (     6- ,   ,   12 )

----------

-   ** .     ?



> .           (     6- ,   ,   12 )


,  (   8)

----------

> -   ** .     ?
> 
> ,  (   8)


,     ... :Embarrassment:

----------

**,     ,    .    :Smilie:

----------


## tania_0181

,        
   , /  06.07.2012  140 /
    2011   2012
:
 2011       17100.   31/
 2011     17100.   31/
 2011  9327.    16/ ( 14/)
 2011   17100.   31/
 2011     17100.   30/
 2011   13214.   24/ ( 7/)
 2012     23000.   31/
 2012   23000.   29/
 2012        23000.   31/
 2012     23000.   30/
 2012         23000.   31/
 2012       23000.   30 /
*:            228941.   345 /*
228941/345 = 663,60. -   
663,6*140 = 92904. -   

    ,           1,5 ,             :
663,6*40%*30,4=8069,38 -       1,5  (  )

----------

> ,


 ,   



> ,           1,5 ,             :


 .          .

----------

,   ,      12-      -,      8 + . 1 .

----------

,           12 ,       ,     ,     8.




> 12-   *   -*


  3 -       . *     ?*

----------

2010

----------

,      01.12.2009-30.11.2010       .             .           40%  .

----------

!     !!!

----------


## tania_0181

> .          .


,

----------


## Olga_12

!       .       2010.   8800 ( ).    27.07.11  4.08.11 (9).   2011 - 22 ,   2012 - 14.       2012.        ?             ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2010.


 - 2010?

----------


## Olga_12

2010 .     ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

-.        ,   .

----------


## Olga_12

. .      ?

----------

> .
>  :   06.03.12  31.10.12 ( )       (  , .  ).  .    140.
>  .  1,5 :        30,4  40%


   !!!
       ,    , :Frown: ((((((
    6  2012,   6  2012, 8 ,   ,   5 (2+3)   ,      2      ,""          8    6,  5,5   , ( 140 .)        ,            ????????
  , ,..      -     6       :Frown: ????     -

----------

.     .

----------

> .     .


 ,   ,          6 ,    ,    6 2012  6  2012  8 (    ,  ),    5 (  )  4        ,    5+4=9 ,         8,   6 (      ),      6 .,   ?????   ,!!!!!        ,   6 6?????

----------

**,   ""     :Wink: 
              ,     ,     .

----------


## -7

! 
       2012. ,      .   2012.   .        / ( ) .         ?     ? :Embarrassment:

----------



----------


## -7

,** .
 :Smilie:

----------


## kond_m88

!     ..  2012.
     6.12.2011  ..  28.05.2012.   8800 . ,  7000-7500 .     2 ,    5    4500,     10000,    2,5 ,   9000,    8000-8500.
 !

----------

> !     ..  2012.
>      6.12.2011  ..  28.05.2012.   8800 . ,  7000-7500 .     2 ,    5    4500,     10000,    2,5 ,   9000,    8000-8500.
>  !


   ?       ,    ?   ?
      -    ,

----------


## kond_m88

,     , ,  ,            !

----------

**, 
*ZZZhanna*, 
 ,   ,          6 ,    ,    6 2012  6  2012  8 (    ,  ),    5 (  )  4        ,    5+4=9 ,         8,   6 (      ),      6 .,   ?????   ,!!!!!        ,   6 6?????

----------


## ZZZhanna

-  ,    -  /      .

----------

> **,   ""    
>               ,     ,     .


    ,     ?!        ??
        ?!
 15000+1500 ,   6    6 
  26.03. 06.04.    24.05. 01.06., 04.06. 08.06.,  13.06.  15.06.
      , (     ,  4 .,..  6.08. 02.09.)      ?
 !!!

----------

> -  ,    -  /      .


   !!!!!!!!!!!!  , ,  , ,   ,      ,    !!!!!!!!
    ,     ?!        ??
        ?!
 15000+1500 ,   6    6 
  26.03. 06.04.    24.05. 01.06., 04.06. 08.06.,  13.06.  15.06.
      , (     ,  4 .,..  6.08. 02.09.)      ?
 !!!
        ,     ?

----------

** , 
     /    .  , ?

----------


## 30

,    :

  , ,   2012.   2009   2011     .  ,    ,       ,   2012    , ..   .
   ,         -?          ?            1.5  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> /    .  , ?


 ,  ,      .   - ,   -  74000 .

----------

*ZZZhanna*, 
!!!!!!!    , , ,          -  -,   6 ,       2013,    -   ,   2013   !!!

----------

*30*,     ,    .         2013 ,           (   ):   2        2    ,   / .

----------

,   ,        - 3 ,         ,     15 .   ,            2 ,        2010           2011.   ,       ,          .             .                                 .             ?   !

----------

> **


  ,     .   ,         ,        ,     .   -     .
    ,   .




> ?

----------


## anna1901

.     24  2011 ,    20  2012 ,  /= 6956,52+  1,15-13% ,     19   29    9   19      14   10 .

----------

*anna1901*,   ""   4.6 -     -

----------

** , 
!!!!!!!    , , ,          -  -,   6 ,       2013,    -   ,   2013   !!!
   ,    2012    !?

----------

2.   - 2010      ,      ,    2010       .     ..       .

3.             ?
,    ,  .       .

4.          ?
,      ,    ..

P.S.    . (.).

     ..

----------

**,   -   .
      2013  -  #847

----------

7500    2012,      10 000    2012.    ,           1,5 !((((   ?  28   !       / ,     ?

----------

,   ,     
      .  ,        ,      .

----------

> ,   ,     
>       .  ,        ,      .


 ,       .(((((

----------

,         ,   /!                  !      ?       ??? ,

----------

29   ...       ,   ?
     :
)    ,        .   -   2     12 
)   ,        2 

              .  ,        ,

----------

[QUOTE= ;53739645]29   ...       ,   ?
     :
)    ,        .   -   2     12 
)   ,        2 



         ,     28  ,      !???          !                 ,           .....

----------

. ,       1  2013

----------

, ?        ?             (((((

----------

> , ?


   ? 



> **             .  ,        ,  **

----------

?       , ?

----------



----------

?         !                 !?

----------

> ,     .   ,         ,        ,     .   -     .
>     ,   .


        4,       ?

----------

**,     ,    ,        ?         4 ?

----------

?         !                 !?

----------

1,5 ?      ((((    ?....       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.



> 


,   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 77

.
 :
      3-        ( .. 2   ).        2012.
 :
1)        ,      ?
2)       1-2-3-4        *   -* ?

----------

1)              1-   ,     2-   .       / 
2)

----------

,   !  12.09.11.    .  12,09  15.06.12   5500,.  15.06   ,  30 .         .  !

----------

776..

----------

> ,   !  12.09.11.    .  12,09  15.06.12   5500,.  15.06   ,  30 .         .  !


   ,      ?

    25

----------

> . .. 1  2011   2000  4 . 1       .1_ .-10120,2-12800,3-18600,   15000.   .     ?(


 

 2000  " "     " -"

----------

3       ?     1,5   2013?
   2009,    ,  ...

----------

**, ,   () ,   2009 ,   3

----------

** , !
   2009 33 ,  35 .
    ,       ,  ?

   " 3    " ?

----------

> ** , !
>    2009 33 ,  35 .
>     ,       ,  ?
> 
>    " 3    " ?


      ,          1  (  ),    3,

----------

> ,          1  (  ),    3,


      730 ?

----------

> 730 ?


    ,     ,     31.12.2012        ,

----------

> 730 ?


,  2013  ,

----------

,      :Frown:

----------

> ,


   -       :Smilie:  ..

----------

...
    ,    .
,    3   ,     .
  ,   2008-2009 .   2009     . ,  2009     2007 ?

----------

**,          . 
 2013            ,      .       2 ,       730   (   ),      2-       ,  , .

  3        ,     .  ,       .

----------

** , 
  !  :Smilie:

----------

2013 ?      ? :Frown:

----------

: 
   , 
    , 
    ,    
 ?
 :Redface:

----------

> 2013 ?      ?


    ? **  



> 3       ?*    1,5   2013?*



**, ,

----------

...   12-...      13,  . :Embarrassment:

----------


## alijinta

5  -    4    

    , 70000   ( -70,  -70, -70, -70, -70)
     ,   - 10000   (-10, -10, -10, -10)
   -    2      ?            6 ? (  .        2     )
          ?

----------

" ,     ,       ,                 ()  ,    ( )                ( )  ,       ."

   ?
  1,5  3-     "  " ?

----------



----------

> 5  -    4    
> 
>     , 70000   ( -70,  -70, -70, -70, -70)
>      ,   - 10000   (-10, -10, -10, -10)
>    -    2      ?            6 ? (  .        2     )
>           ?


1.    ?        .    ???

----------

** , 
!
 :Redface:

----------


## alijinta

-      -     
   -      2    ,     6

----------


## alijinta

> 1.    ?        .    ???


 -      -     
   -      2    ,     6

----------

> -      -     
>    -      2    ,     6


    -  


      -

----------


## alijinta

> -  
> 
> 
>       -


    ?       2 -    ,       -     ? ,    -

----------

> ?       2 -    ,       -     ? ,    -


 2-     
 -  - 
,          
      ,                 
  ,    (  )       /
   ,

----------

.   .    27.06.2012 .         .       12.12.2011 , ..   6 .          2000      2008 ,     ,         1,5 ,     3 .   2011     3-    ,  3,5  ( 8.12.2011 )  .  12.12.2011     .  ""    2     .     2   2006  2007 .     " 2-  ", ..    2009-2010       ,     2008    .           2-    2006  2007 ..,  ,                5   , .. 2012 - 5  =   2007 .    ,     ,       .    ?              2006-2007 ,       ?     , ..       ,  .

----------

> 2-    2006  2007 ..,  ,                5   , .. 2012 - 5  =   2007 .


    ?   ?  -  ?     ?

----------

> ?   ?  -  ?     ?


    ,    ,               .   ,      2006  2007 .               "".    2006-2007           ,     .

----------

> ,    ,               .   ,      2006  2007 .               "".    2006-2007           ,     .


   ...    ,     . ,  "  "   .   ,    .

----------

> ...    ,     . ,  "  "   .   ,    .


  ,   ,  ,       ,      .

----------

> **,     ,    ,        ?         4 ?



   .             .      .    ?           .     ?

----------

> ,   ,  ,       ,      .


 .   ...   .          .  "  " -  ,      .          ,   ,   .    .

----------

. . ,   .  / 7200 (  2005   ),1     -28  ( - )  / 2010 - 12000.; 2011  2012-13000.;      -14  (  -  )...    .     - .   ,    ,    /.     .  , .     ( ?),    .   .  .

----------

> / 7200 (  2005   )


      .   . 
   ,    ...

----------

.    .    .    .    .          .

----------

!     .  ...        13- 2012-.         .  11700(     3 ).          ..    .     2011-.  ..             ( , ).    ,        ,  ,   .       7         4000.   ??....

----------

> ,   ,  ,       ,      .


** .  255-   5-   .                . ,        .   ,

----------

> .             .      .    ?           .     ?


  ,    .         ,       .

----------


## mr.Den

,    . 
   ,   , .. 35.    1  2011,     2012.      0,05   
  ?
   ?
      0,05    ?

----------


## .

*mr.Den*,       ,        ,  .          ,

----------


## mr.Den

> *mr.Den*,       ,        ,  .          ,


 :Smilie:  

      7  8         (    )     .     ?

----------

*mr.Den*,     -     .    )))

 -  -     .  7        ,   -     -   .            * 4,6.

            (    ).      40%   ,    2326

----------

> ?


   ,  ... :Wink:   ...   .

----------

> 


 ,    ...  :Wink:

----------


## mr.Den

> (    ).      40%   ,    2326


    ""   14200    .  ?
         .          ?

----------

,  .       2012   14625
.    .  ,            2013 ,      .

----------

-,       ,    ,    30 ,  ?     ,     ( ),    ,     .

----------


## mr.Den

> -,       ,    ,    30 ,  ?     ,     ( ),    ,     .


         ,        .

----------

, 
  2008   ,   2012  ,  ,     ,       . 
       2007-2008    ?
   ,      . ?
.

----------

> 2007-2008    ?


   .

----------

> .


         (   )         ?

 -   ,         ,    ,    ,     .   ,   ?

----------


## 88

,       
   15  2011 .  2  2012 . 
 -11304 (17)
 -20000 (30)
 -20000 (31)
 -12380 (18), + 10  
 -9090,91 (12), + 16  
 -20000 (31)
 -20000(29)
 -16190,47(26), + 5  
 -14000(21), + 9  
 -20000(31)
 -20000
 : 92808,53-

----------

** ,   :
             (     - ,   -   )
                     2010-2011   2007-2008  2006-2008.




> ,   ?


  ,        .      .          .

----------

,    2010-11  2011-12   2007-8, 
 2007          1 ,  3 ,  45, 
  2008   129 (     -    ,  )         2008,
      730?

    ?   17.         ,   ?     ?     13  (    . )

----------

> ?   17.


,     -      ? 



> *(     - ,   -   )*


      730

----------

,    ,
       140 ... , ,  .

   ?        ,        ,           ,    .       2008    14,  - 17.          .

----------

** ,    ,       # 933  ?!

----------

> ** ,    ,       # 933  ?!


      ? (     ) 
 ,   ,   ?

 :   17       ,       . ?

      ,   ,     ?

----------

> ,   !  12.09.11.    .  12,09  15.06.12   5500,.  15.06   ,  30 .         .  !


,      25,    ?     ,     ,     ,    ,   ?

----------

**,   21   . , .

----------

-,      2007,   2008    ,      2010       ,       30,03,2012.        2010 ,            1,5         ?

----------

**,  2007-2008      ,   ?  ,    (40% ),  ,

----------


## 000

,       ??        2013?

----------

.
  ,   .

----------


## _90

!
   .
       .
      2011 .,  2012 .  .  11 .
      ,  2010.         .

----------

01.07.11-30.06.12

----------


## A. S.

!
   .
    08,2011.      2010. 88513,78
 2011.      ,     21852,13.
,     ? (.. 88513,78+21852,13=110365,91  110664) ?

----------

! , ,     1,5 .      ,    2011 ,      2    ,        .      1,5      ?  ,   :Hmm:

----------

,

----------

! , ,            1.5 ,      .     01.09.2011 .     10.07.2012 .  !
   2  2011.
09.11 17.607
10.11 15.931
11.11 16.295
12.11 14.984
   2  2012.
01.12 18.170
02.12 8.000
03.12  1.700 ( 28  .  12.000)
04.12 13.500
05.12 7.800 (  16  26)
06.12 8.250 (  6  14)
11.07.12    .
       30.08.2010   17.08.2011
2010 35.956
2011 68.466
       ! .
  .

----------


## PHEONIX

!      2012     1.5 .  :      12.05.2009     29.12.2010.     ,   105 000 .   2011        .   1,5      2012 (   ).   2012      (8000 ./),      2012.  .
  -       ?    !

----------


## --

!    :        .        1     16  .     16  ,          153  .      ?  153  -    140         ? , ,    :Help!:

----------

> ?






> 153


-        **    - 159

----------

> 140         ?


-,  ?         ,  - ...



> -            - 159


 - 140 .  -     -    ... ?

----------

-  (,     100%- )     1136,99  (415000/365).       -   .     140,   . 



> ... ?

----------

> 


.

----------


## 2008

,     :      01.04.2012.   12000 .  21.05.2012.     194  ( ).      ?      ?

----------

4611/31*11  ,   4611  -,  4611/30*25

----------


## 2008

, !         .

----------


## hlloy



----------

*2008*, 4611

----------


## --

**  :Clapping: !    !    ,     :Girl Cray:  :Frown:        1,5 .           1,5 ,  ,      ..      ...        ...        (,     ).
1.   ,  ...      ?      ...       ,      ...  ,    ,      ?    ?        ,          ...    -.      ;
 2.    ()       1,5    ?   ,    ?        12  .      ?     -     ? 
    ,  .           2-  . ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ... ()


   .      -,      .

----------

.
  12      . ?

----------


## lula_ms

,    17  2012 ,  15  .      ,     ?  2011     ....    ,   ,  .
  !

----------


## lula_ms

2012

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 17  2012


      ?

----------


## lula_ms

> ?


,            (((

----------


## --

*ZZZhanna*,  ,    .        (
     ... :Frown:  ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> *ZZZhanna*,  ,    .        (
>      ... ,


      ,        ,   .




> ,            (((


    .          ,   69000.

----------

,    ,!!
     .
  -,  5000 .
    02.05.2012.,    15.08.2012 (     ) 20000 .
      ?  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,      / -  .   .   - -  .   92000,  -  23000.
  - -  .

----------


## lula_ms

.          ,   69000.[/QUOTE]

,  .       ?             .

----------


## ZZZhanna

?
   ,         ,         .

----------


## -

!  .    2- .   .    .                  1,5 ,       ,   .       .        1,5      ,             ?

----------

.       .     ,        ,      .     ,  ,    (     12 ),          .  ,         ,         ?        ,             ??        ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  ,


 .  ,   /  ,     ,   /.         , ,   -,   .
    ,        -   .    - ,    ,   .

----------

,     ,           .        ,    ,              )   ..       ,   ??     ,        -   -   .

----------

**,   :
255-   2010  2011 
 375    2010  2011

     -   ,

----------

-  33 ...
, , ,   



> ,        ,      .


    ?    ... :Wow:

----------

,      10          ,       .      ,        .

----------

**,   , .   .               ...       ...     7-8    ...     ,  .      ,     ,     . :Frown:

----------


## _

!          ?       2010. (    ),      2011.  30  2012     (     1,5 ;    ). , ,   ?

----------


## Elen705

!   .      15.12.2011.  26.07.2012   .        01.07  188687 .       ?            1,5 ?   !!!

----------


## 79

!      .  2011     394225,13 .,   ,  2012    30-32  ,     4,    17 ,          .

----------

> !      .  2011     394225,13 .,   ,  2012    30-32  ,     4,    17 ,          .


 / ?    10 ,          /
  ,    
     -  140

----------

> !          ?       2010. (    ),      2011.  30  2012     (     1,5 ;    ). , ,   ?


     ?
          /0,4/30*140

----------

> !   .      15.12.2011.  26.07.2012   .        01.07  188687 .       ?            1,5 ?   !!!


     ,     
      ???

----------

- ,        )))

,     ?  :Wink:

----------

> ,     ?


             ,  ,     ! :Wink:

----------


## AnnaVS81

!  ,       1,5      ( !);    1,5-      
3-  (   :Smilie:  );     3- -    35  () (    ),    ""             1,5   3!    :Smilie: ))           ?!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     ?


 , :Big Grin:        ,         - .  :Wow:

----------

:EEK!:  :Biggrin:  :Rofl: 


> ,       ,         - .


 :EEK!:  :Biggrin:  :Rofl: 
 ...

----------

.    .

    6.12.10,     20..,    25.        56 . ,     ,         20 .   90 .,    30 .   140.      10 17272   11 281217.73  ,   - 118 ,           2  .    20  2012  ,    ,   ,      .

 2012 16410.74
 2012 16666.67
 2012 21428.53
 2012 23809.52
 2012 16250
 2012 23437.5
 2011 25000
 2011 23809.53
 2011 25000
 2011 25000
 2011 25000
 2011 25000
 2011 13095.24
 2011 22500
 2011 25000

              ,             ,        2  3 343          29.. 2006  255   ....... .    .        . .  ... ,

----------

**,      ,     .

              , ,  ,       ?
      ,         .      115 .

----------


## AnnaVS81

> !  ,       1,5      ( !);    1,5-      
> 3-  (   );     3- -    35  () (    ),    ""             1,5   3!   ))           ?!


  ???  ?

----------

> **,      ,     .
> 
>               , ,  ,       ?
>       ,         .      115 .


.      .    ,      .       :            ?  ....

----------


## :)

.  ... ...      (.   )     - (    )   ...  10.07           0,5     .    ,    :
1,   10.07:
   01.04.09-20.08.09 
  21.08.09-07.01.10-   
  08.01.10-19.04.1-    .1,5
 20.01.11-31.01.12-
 01.02.12-31.03.12-   ...
 01.04.12-01.07.12,
01.07-10.07 -    ..
 10.07.12 .   
 :
01.10.11    . 0,5,         31.05.12.
01.06.12- 0,5   10.07, ,  10.07   ...
        ?

----------


## WSdl

**,         ?   ,        ?    -              .
         ,      - .

----------


## ...

-   (- ),  :

1. /    14.05.-30.09.2012. (140).    01.05.2011. - 30.04.2012 ( ).

2.     1,5  01.10.12-19.01.2014.   ( ) -     01.10.2011-30.09.2012 .

3.    431,09,    .   = 429,33.

-      ( . )   ,   ?     ,   
. .

----------

*...*,  .    -        ,          ,     ,    .

----------


## Noble beauty

,  ,          ,              (  )?     ()   ,       ?
!

----------

*Noble beauty*,     375   .     :Smilie:

----------


## Noble beauty

> *Noble beauty*,     375   .


!
   ,  ,      ,     .

----------

*Noble beauty*,   !   ?      ?

----------


## Noble_beauty

> *Noble beauty*,   !   ?      ?


    ,     ,   .       ,     .
        .

,      .

----------

*Noble beauty*,     .   375    



> 8.             *  ,       :*
> 
> ) **  (  ,    13  )


 




> 114.   
> 
> **    ()  ** .





> 173.    ,          ,  ,     
> ,                    -     - ()  ,     ,  **

----------


## Noble beauty

> *Noble beauty*,     .   375


  ,     ,       ? 
        ,    .       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


     .
    -     .

----------


## Noble beauty

> .
>     -     .


   ,      1000000%,     . 
    ,   . 

  ,         ,         , ?
     12 ,     10,   2      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 10


 - ,  -   ,   .



> 


   01.05  31.05?

----------


## Noble beauty

> - ,  -   ,   .
> 
>    01.05  31.05?


    , ,    ,         .
 ,   ).

    ,             , ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

-   .

----------


## Noble beauty

> -   .


!

----------


## bomy

.  .  .  14500  .       .         ,      .       ?

----------

> .  .  .  14500  .       .         ,      .       ?


     ,     /        1.5

----------

1.5  !      ?      30 ! 25000    )   !             3-4  !        ?
   2   
  2011 18180
  2011 26996
  2011 25578
  2011 29331
  2011 27685
  2011 26980
  2011 24039  9712  12 
  2011 28181
  2011 30073
  2012 38983
 2012 20880
  2012 8653  14 
  2012 37887  12 
  2012 19549
  2012 33180

----------


## WSdl

**,    .      2010-2011 ,   2012.

----------

> *...*,  .    -        ,          ,     ,    .


 ,  .

----------

> **,    .      2010-2011 ,   2012.


 2012    ?? ?   2010   -      2011    )

----------

, ,      ,       ,         -  ?

----------


## WSdl

**,     12   ,     (  ).      2  ,  ,      (  ).

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ,      ,       ,         -  ?


      ("")  ,       -  .

----------

31  2012...      25           ?

----------


## tan223

> 31  2012...      25           ?

----------


## @@

,    ,          .

----------

> ,    ,          .


.   2012   .  ,  ,   .    ,  .

----------

..  ,               ,        ,       ,            .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 




> 


   ?   ?




> .


        .    ,   .

----------


## ()

.   , .     26  2011,    26 . / 30000.       - 31 ,   - 14       10 .     ? 
    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .   , .     26  2011,    26 . / 30000.       - 31 ,   - 14       10 .     ? 
>     .


- -  143-144 ., - - .  .

----------


## Nelay

,             
     2008 ,   38-40  ( 26 ),           2010 ,         3  ( 10.10.2013)         2012 .      ,     :
1  -      ,               ?  
2  -         ,    28  (  260 )         28  (      2 )         .
 ,    :Redface:

----------


## tan223

> ,             
>      2008 ,   38-40  ( 26 ),           2010 ,         3  ( 10.10.2013)         2012 .      ,     :
> 1  -      ,               ?  
> 2  -         ,    28  (  260 )         28  (      2 )         .
>  ,


  2-   
    ,  ...     ?   
     ,               (     ,        )

----------


## Nelay

260.               
[  ] [ 41] [ 260]
                                .

..          ,                 :Embarrassment:      ,         :Embarrassment:          2  3 ,        2  14 , .  28 ,       ?          (   260)? :Embarrassment: 
   -          ?        :Embarrassment:

----------


## tan223

,    ,     ,        

              ,    /     -

----------


## Nelay

*tan223* 
   ?     ?         ?              -      ?           1,5      , ..    2013  -          2008-2009  ,    10          :Embarrassment:  
       ,   ""    :Embarrassment:

----------


## sgajnova

, , ,       .       6  2012,      23  2012.      , , !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

*sgajnova*, 35   ?  255-,  375.  , .   - .

----------


## sgajnova

/   5143
/   6000
/   6000
/   6000
/   4091
: 27234 .
  :
 - 19
 - 30
 - 31
 - 30
 - 15
: 140 

27234/140*140=27234 .

, ,   ?

----------

,

----------


## 123456

> /   5143
> /   6000
> /   6000
> /   6000
> /   4091
> : 27234 .
>   :
>  - 19
>  - 30
> ...


   (    23.07).

----------


## sgajnova

/   5143
/   6000
/   6000
/   6000

: 23143.
  :
 - 19
 - 30
 - 31
 - 30

: 117 

23143/117*140=27692 .

, ,   ?

----------

*sgajnova*, 
      ?   ?

----------


## sgajnova

> *sgajnova*, 
>       ?   ?


,  ,       ?       ?

----------

> ,  ,       ?       ?


  ...        . ,   ?     ,   .

----------


## sgajnova

> ...        . ,   ?     ,   .


..          ?

----------


## Darya-29

,
    .    ..   .  :   9    ,   - 16000.       2010         103 ..
18  2012 , ..  2       ,     .           .
   ,         ,     .   ,        "  ,    ".        ,    .
:     ,         ?    .

----------

*Darya-29*, 
"11.     2  ,      ,     ,     ,                 ()      ,    ( )                ( )  ,       .
(. 11  .     01.03.2011 N 120)"
http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/pp375_010311.htm

----------


## Darya-29

,   .   -   ,

----------

03  2012 .    .  02  2012     ,    .      .         ,          2010   2011 , .      .(  ,  ).   ,  -     ?        ?
   :   -, ..    2012 ,          2012 .   ,      ,    .

----------

*Darya-29*, 
http://www.glavbukh.ru/person/480


**, 
  -   1011  .
  - 1010  1011  .
       ,    .

----------


## WSdl

> -   1011  .


 :5: 
    "1011"

----------

> "1011"


,     ... :Embarrassment:  1011, 1012...     - ...

   -        200  2011    ,     01.01.2013.

----------

,  ,  ... 200  2010! :Embarrassment:

----------


## katerina020383

!      .

  07.09.2007,  35000.
 01.11.2008   ,    .

  13.07.2011   .

12.09.2011    (   )      13.09.2011,    21.10.2011.

 22.10.2011   ,     ,  12000,   . .

  2011  .     .

   2013 .

    2013 .          ?         ?       ?

----------


## Partizanka I

!    ,     " "  " "?      2008 .   9000 .   2010   ,       3- ,   05.07.2012    .       .   :     " "      ?  .

----------


## 1981

.   .  1.12.2011  1.01.2012    ,  2.02.2012   .  5  21 2012        .  9750.           ?   .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 1.12.2011


    -"-".      2012.    ,       02.02.2012  30.06.2012  ,   ..  ,   -     .

----------


## 1981

/   , 9750 .   /  - 12000.         .   ,      .

----------


## 1981

> -"-".      2012.    ,       02.02.2012  30.06.2012  ,   ..  ,   -     .


/   , 9750 .   /  - 12000.         .   ,      .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


,     ,         ..
   .



> /  - 12000


?       ( ).

----------

> ..


    ...       .    .

----------


## 1981

> ,     ,         ..
>    .
> 
> ?       ( ).


  /  . 9750   1079

----------


## zunja

. .   2011   2012 -152000.1      . 28000,   20   21        7 000 .  .     2000  5 .  1  2012   .    ,

----------


## echinaceabel

> .


, . ,  .          ,    28 ,     ,   ..



> /  . 9750


      9750, ,     02.02.2012.    - .

----------


## 1981

> , . ,  .          ,    28 ,     ,   ..
> 
>       9750, ,     02.02.2012.    - .


8372

----------


## echinaceabel

> 8372


.    , , , .     02.02.2012 -  19    20 .   9750/20*19 = 9262,50.    ?

----------


## 1981

,        6?

----------


## 1981

> .    , , , .     02.02.2012 -  19    20 .   9750/20*19 = 9262,50.    ?

----------


## echinaceabel

.    .
(8372+9750*4)/(28+31+30+31+30)*140 = 44213,87 -  ,      05.07-21.11.12.    ,   .             .

----------


## 1981

> .    .
> (8372+9750*4)/(28+31+30+31+30)*140 = 44213,87 -  ,      05.07-21.11.12.    ,   .             .


          21000, ..  5.  .

----------

> 21000, ..  5.  .


    ?  ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ..  5


   6   3 . 5   3     + 1    -   ,    ?

----------

...    ?     ?    ,      3- .
21 000 - ,   - .

----------


## echinaceabel

1981,         ?

----------


## 1981

> 6   3 . 5   3     + 1    -   ,    ?


2 , .    ?        5  3

----------


## 1981

> 1981,         ?


  . .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 5  3


      ,        .      . 16 255-.     .... :Wink:

----------

> 2 , .    ?        5  3


    ...
,    -       ,         .      6 .

----------


## 1981

> ,        .      . 16 255-.     ....


 ))))

----------


## echinaceabel

,   -    ,  ,          .

----------

> .    , , , .     02.02.2012 -  19    20 .   9750/20*19 = 9262,50.    ?


9262,50-1400=7862*0,13=1022,125.  ,   ,        ...
9262,50-1022,125=8240,375.  ...

----------


## katerina020383

> !      .
> 
>   07.09.2007,  35000.
>  01.11.2008   ,    .
> 
>   13.07.2011   .
> 
> 12.09.2011    (   )      13.09.2011,    21.10.2011.
> 
> ...


, ,   .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,


  ? :Wow:

----------

> 5  21 2012


 :Redface:  #1055

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2013 .          ?


 :yes: 



> ?


2011-2012.



> 


 :yes:

----------


## WSdl

**,      2        2 ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> 9262,50-1400=7862*0,13=1022,125


    ., .. 1022,   1079.
  8372 - 1079    , .. (8372-1400)*13% = 906
 ,      () :Smilie:

----------

> **,      2        2 ...


   ?        ? (    ).
 1981   ... :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,      ()


   ...   , ... 1022,125 - ,   1022,    ...    ,  1022,5?     ? ,  .  ?

----------


## katerina020383

> 2011-2012.


   2011         ...  ,         ?

----------


## WSdl

**,      140  -    (   ) .      .      (   )       .

----------


## katerina020383

,           2 ...  ?

----------


## WSdl

*katerina020383*,    2011   ,              .

----------


## katerina020383

> *katerina020383*,    2011   ,              .


,  2007  2008,     ?

----------


## WSdl

*katerina020383*, .  -          -        .

----------


## echinaceabel

. 2 .13 255- -  ,                     ,    ,              (,  ),        -      (,  )          ,      14   ,    (,  )  ,    .
 "  "              . .

----------

> **,      140  -    (   ) .      .      (   )       .


  .  - 
".   .  1.12.2011  1.01.2012    ,  2.02.2012   .  5  21 2012        .  9750.           ?   ."
   ...    .

----------


## WSdl

,     ...

----------

*WSdl*, 
  !     ,    .
 1055  ? :Wink:

----------


## WSdl

**,      ,    ,     .

----------


## katerina020383

> . 2 .13 255- -  ,                     ,    ,              (,  ),        -      (,  )          ,      14   ,    (,  )  ,    .
>  "  "              . .


     ....
.. ,        ? , ,          ?

----------


## @@

2         ?

----------


## dash_ula

. ,       .      2008.       11000-14000  .   2009   ,           16.08.2012.  26.08.2012.    .   ,        .   ?         , ,   3    .

----------


## janed72

,         ,        16     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

16 .
,

----------


## janed72

**   :Love:

----------


## Alexsandra Lis

!             ,        ?    1,5  ?

----------

,    ,  .       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    ,  .


  ,    .

----------


## echinaceabel

> .


   .

----------


## .

, , ,       ?   2009 ,               ,   .           3-  (  2013.),   1,5 .                      ,  .  .      21 .  ,           .     ?  ,         ?  !

----------


## 1982

3 .    . 2011     ( 50 . . ) ..,     .  2   ,      .       07.2012  25. .                2013 ,   1  ?

----------

*1982*,    ,         2013 .        ,   -. ..    2011    2012 ,     730    140   .   .

----------

.    2010       (  3- )  .      2012,  -      ,    5,5 .  / 12000/.       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 5,5


       - ,     -   55000.

----------

> - ,     -   55000.


.    ...
     .   40 ,    20 .     ...  -  .   -   ,      . 
,         ...     .

----------

> ,         ...


   4    ?

      .       6        -      55

----------

> 4    ?


     .        ,  .

----------

**,          .  2009          (    ),   2010     ,   ,     ,       .

----------

> ,         .


 . :Redface:

----------


## WSdl

**,   ,     (     )?   ,    .       ,    ,     .

----------

!!!    1.02.2012     1  2012. . 12.000,     !

----------


## AnnaVS81

01.10.05 .-
20.04.09-22.09.09 (156 )       
23.09.09-30.09.09       1,5 
01.10.09 - 19.12.10 .    "   "   , 
20.12.10 .-18.06.12 .          3- 
19.06.12 . 25.07.12 . *   
26.07.12-12.12.12   

!      " " 2011  2010 .. ..    2011,2009 .       1,5      2011    2008 .          .     ,      ,   ,      .         .
      "19.06.12 . - 25.07.12 . *   "-    (01.12.09-30.11.10)-   ..     .8  922   ??

----------


## Helen1983

! , ,  ..  ,   2011    127 000  ( /),  2011- 2012      16 000,   2012     15000 (),     14 ..     2012..        ,     ?      ?     .

----------


## :)

.  ,       :
   :  09.0911  31.01.12=8000
                                            02.12, 03.12 =     
                                            01.04.12-30.06.12=9000
                                            01.07.12-14.07.12=4090,91( 15.07   28.,  )                                 12.08.12-26.08.12=3913,04( 27.08    )

: 8000*5+9000*3+4090,91+3913,04=75003,95.   12 .,  269(     2012.    12.08-  ,         12 , ?)

 =75003,95/269=278,83

    -   27.08.12-13.01.12.

  ? :Redface:

----------

1  2008   2   . 10.000
 2011     20.000      27  2012

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


-.



> 


     2011.  31  2012.   ,   /  ..,   20000*12/366*140 = 91803,28
  -,     (   ..   2010-2011.)  69041,10.

----------


## ILBuch

, ..    30.07.2012 .     .  .
 :
1.  01.04.10 .  31.12.10   88 000 . (  -   . );
2.  01.01.11 .  31.12.11 .   66 000 .
3.  01.01.12 .  31.07.12 .     38 500 .
  :    ,       01.08.2012,   2012 .?

----------

!  ,          1,5 ,    . 7     20000, 5000,   85000,    8000.       12 ,       ,    .         3 .      ?

----------


## evro

!
  .    1,5( ).       18.05.12.   .  (140)  30.12.11  17.05.12.   ..   (    )   2011   2012.      17  (140)       ,       .., ?

----------

*evro*,   01.05.2011-30.04.2012,        , ,

----------

**       .  :  2010          ,    125000         ( 2009 -  2010).          3-     2-    31  2012,      , ..          - 125000.    100000 ,   :       .        ,         .   5 000.     5000 ,  %,      , .  ,            1- ,   ?  ,  ,  .   .

----------

?

----------

13  2010  


> ?

----------

.   3   :

1-    -   01.05.2009-30.04.2010 ,      -   ( 6  375)

1-    -   01.10.2009-30.09.2010         -,      -    ( 6  375)

2-    -    01.07.2011-30.06.2012,     ,  . ,  6  .   2012  (     )      , ,     10. 
,   11       - 1-   .  12         -      .

   -    11.1,                  .

----------

**   :Smilie:

----------

> -    11.1,                  .





> .


   ...      12- ,       12-?    ?   ,  ...        ,    - ?

----------

**,     , , .           ,          .   ,   .
        ,    .               ,       .          .

----------

> ,       .          .


    ...  .     .      ?

----------

**,             ?   ,          2010-2011.      =+%

----------

> **,             ?   ,          2010-2011.      =+%


    .



> .


       (   %)     .   !     ?

----------

**,     . **        ,     ,         11       ,           11.1.

            .

----------

> .


   ,    ,   .  .
  -  ... , ,      .    .
      ,      , . ,   .
          ,   . .

----------

!
     -        .     !
  (,    13%):
04.2011 - 10857,14
05.2011 - 33500
06.2011 - 43000
07.2011 - 33000
08.2011 - 37000
09.2011 - 31363,64
10.2011 - 36000
11.2011 - 49000
12.2011 - 39205,97
  14 .
  ,       02.2012  . .   08  2012
      !!!   !

----------

?

----------

> ?


 , :
02.2012 - 8500
03.2012 - 8500
04.2012 - 8500
05.2012 - 5442,02
06.2012 - 7011,72
07.2012 - 6568,18

----------

+   14 , 15    7

----------

,     ?   ,   ,  , ...

( .    :            3  ( 12.12.2012).        (   ).                   1,5  -     ?    ?         (/    ,     )       ? .
  :    ,  ,     20 ?   ,     ? ..      ?     :  1.09   30.09? .)

----------

,      ? http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...0#post53789740

----------

** ,      .     ?

----------

.  ?

----------

> .  ?


 , , !

----------


## :)

> .  ,       :
>    :  09.0911  31.01.12=8000
>                                             02.12, 03.12 =     
>                                             01.04.12-30.06.12=9000
>                                             01.07.12-14.07.12=4090,91( 15.07   28.,  )                                 12.08.12-26.08.12=3913,04( 27.08    )
> 
> : 8000*5+9000*3+4090,91+3913,04=75003,95.   12 .,  269(     2012.    12.08-  ,         12 , ?)
> 
>  =75003,95/269=278,83
> ...


,    ,     ...

----------

**,   2012    ,         ?

----------


## :)

> **,   2012    ,         ?


    ...
   -    ?

----------

.      12 ,

----------


## :)

.    :Redface:

----------

!
   ,
 30.07            ...
        ..

01.12.2011    - 11000
 14.05.12-21.05.12
01.10.2011 - 30.11.2011 -   
01.01.2010 - 30.09.2011 - 13000( 28 )

----------

> 01.10.2011 - 30.11.2011 -


  ?     ?
  1.12.11 ?
  -,   1.07.11  30.06.12.
  - -  1.01.10  31.12.11.
  ...

----------

> ?     ?
>   1.12.11 ?
>   -,   1.07.11  30.06.12.
>   - -  1.01.10  31.12.11.
>   ...


  ,         (   )

  ?

----------

...
      1.06.11  31.05.12.    ,   30-,      . :Embarrassment: 
 1.12.11 , 11000*5+...    ?  - 23, 31-8  .
 1.12.11   ?  ?
,      2010, 2011, 2012 , .    ,   . ,  ,   ,  ...
       .

----------


## 0588

!     !          3  (  2 )    2    21  2012.           ,   10 ..,  60.   ? !

----------

...
, ,          ,         12       ?    ?    ,  .

----------



----------

> 


!          ?  ?

----------

,  ,  ( )

----------


## ZZZhanna

:
 ,        12     ,      ?    8 .    -           ?

----------

> ,        12     ,     ?






> -           ?


  ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

** ,   :Smilie:

----------

> ,  ,  ( )


   ?

****
   *****



- ?

----------

- ,    1012,  1

----------


## 777

.      2012 .    3  2012 .    17  2011 .
 2011  17  31  - 6000
 2011 - 20400
 2011 - 20400
 2011 - 20400
 2011 - 20400
 140  ,   14      .
    -   ? ..    . 
 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  ?    ?

----------


## mrs.snegireva

!
,.      2011 .  .
       3 ,   2014 .  2013       .
1.         ?(  - - ).
2.    2012                -    ?

----------


## WSdl

1.   ,    -          .
2.   2012  2011 ,    ,    140.      , ..       .

----------


## mrs.snegireva

,            ,                  ?  ?

----------

... .
       ,  12-  ...    12-     365.   ?
        ...

----------

! 
     ,     . 
 : 5  2012    (  1,5 ),  17  2012     .     12 ?   ,  ,    .
  :      ,     12 ?

----------


## mrs.snegireva

,  .
          ?

----------

> 12-     365.


  ?

----------

** ,      ?

----------

> ?    ?


 .    ,       .   .        -   ?   .

----------

*777*,    ?         ?     ?

----------

> *777*,    ?         ?     ?


         .           .

----------

?

----------


## WSdl

**,     ?  ,     ,  ?

----------

> ?


, .

----------

> **,     ?  ,     ,  ?


   .

----------

, ** ! , ,    .

12.05.2009 - 28.12.2010 -   .      . 
  2009 -   12000,   
  2010 -   2127,27.,  - 22477,56
  2010 -  10028,57.,  - 12762,56
   -  23400.

 29.12.2010  13.05.2011 -   
 14.05.2011  16.09.2012 -   1,5 .

31.10.2011 -       .

02.07.2012 -     ,   8000,      .      (   ,      1,5 )

      15.11.2012. 

        ? ,        6        1,5       .         ?            ? 
   -        -  1       17.01.2011 . 4-.     ?     ?

   !  , .

----------

.        ,  21     140   2 400   16 .



> .


          -        .

----------


## WSdl

**,     ,   ,   ,    ,    .

----------

> .        ,  21     140   2 400   16 .

----------

**,       ,         2011   2009 .  - , ,   2010-2011          ?

----------

> **,       ,         2011   2009 .  - , ,   2010-2011          ?


            1,5 .    -

----------

.          ,     4-

----------

4- . ,  ,    ( 1 ) -          .         ?

----------

**, ,  ,  - ,     .      , ....

----------

> .          ,     4-


    ?
      ?

 :  ,       ,     ? 

  !    !

----------

,   .    .    (  ,      ).     .

----------

,     -    . 
    ,       .

----------

> ,     -    . 
>     ,       .


 ,         ?

----------

,             .  36 800  (     )    ,  21 200      4

----------

> ,             .  36 800  (     )    ,  21 200      4


 ,    !    !

----------

.      . 01.04.2012    / 8000. . 19.06.12   02.07.12      / 12000.      01.10.13 ..      /     ?  .    )))

----------


## ..

,       ,        ?
      ?  " ,   2- "            ??
 .

----------

> " ,   2- "


    ,        ,     



> ??


    ,             ?

----------

**,    - ,  ...

----------


## ..

> ,        ,     
> 
>     ,             ?


   ,  ,    -,       ...  . .

----------

*..*,   .   - ,  :Smilie:

----------

.

----------

> **, ,  ,  - ,     .      , ....


 ,    ,  .     ,   .    .   .   ,    (..  )      .       2010 .     12.05.09-31.10.11. ..      ,    ,         2009 ? 
     ?     ,      .

----------

> ..      ,    ,         2009 ?






> .   .   ,    (..  )      .


  ,     .    http://egrul.nalog.ru/.

----------

** ,      .

----------

** , 



> ?


 :Embarrassment: 
12-    ...     12- .
...

----------

**,    ,   ,     365

----------

, !        2009.
  ,   .        2011 .        ,    (     ,    ) -       :Frown:

----------

!

  -           ? 
       "-"    .

----------

,   255-     ,   1012

----------


## yukaksu

> ,        .    2007   2009,           ,     , 8   ,      -.     ?     ?     .


  17    ,   ,   ,      ,    - 4,5 .  2     3    ???

----------

> **,    ,   ,     365


        ...     .   ,    365 ,   . :Embarrassment:

----------


## nignateva

!!!!
          ( ,    09/11-09/14    09/14  09/17 -     ).  ,    ,      ?

----------

> !!!!
>           ( ,    09/11-09/14    09/14  09/17 -     ).  ,    ,      ?


   ?   ,  09 ...   ? :Wink: 
 01.01.13      .      ...              ,    .
 .
       ().
   ...     .

----------

01/10.      .  17,09,12  .        ??????????

----------

, , .  - ,   ,   25 .          ,   ,    ,   ?  .

----------

2006 .
  2008   ,      3 .    ( 2011)        1 .      .
       2013 ,      ?  
      ,     3  2012    760  -    3 ,   2011 ,    140?          ?
          ?   - ?
       ,       2007-2008 ?

----------

> ?   - ?


.




> ,       2007-2008 ?


... -, - ,           11  12- ... , 11  ,     , 12 - .
         .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,     3  2012    760  -    3 ,   2011 ,    140?


.    2012 +    2011 (     )   730 -      (  )     140.

----------

> .    2012 +    2011 (     )   730


*echinaceabel*, .  01.01.2013      255-.           2         ,     .

----------


## Vasylissa

.   ,  .
  ,   2013    ,    2 ,  ,      ,         . 
. . ,    2011  6        3 ,     2011  2012. .     730-365/2( -   2011,     )  
 , ,   :  "  2013           . 
     ,   2011  2012 ,       . 

      ,  ,         .        .      .           *  , ,     ,       -  ,               ( ,        ).*  ,  ,    -    ,      .
    :



> *echinaceabel*, .  01.01.2013      255-.           2         ,     .



     ,   ,  ?

   ,  2011    ,    2007 (       2008).
   ,   2013     :    ,     ?
  !    .   ,      ( !)   .       ,     .

----------

> ,   ,  ?


,    ,    . :Wink:

----------


## Vasylissa

..         2011   2007,   -   2011  ?   2013   ,     ?

----------

> ..         2011   2007,   -   2011  ?   2013   ,     ?


.   .   ,   .
   12-    , .

----------


## Vasylissa

!
             ?

----------

> !
>              ?


...   .     .  .

----------

*Vasylissa*,   ,  .

----------

!     06.2007 ,     4 .   2010      15.11.2010    .    1,8   17.09.2012    .  .     ?

----------


## Lavanaya

.
   .      ,      .    ,    .
            ,  ,  .
   .. ,   ,           ,       , -  .         ..
,           .
      ....    .

----------


## WSdl

*Lavanaya*,     ,      ?    ( )      -       .
       ,       ,       .
  . .

----------


## Lavanaya

, ,     ..   ,  ?        ?

----------


## Lavanaya

..         ...      ,      ?

----------

> ...


        ,  .   ** ** ?   2    ,  ...



> ,      ?


,    ,   ,         .

----------


## WSdl

*Lavanaya*,           (     )   ,     .     ,  ,     ,   .

----------


## Lavanaya

, ,    ,    ,  . -        ,              ...
     ,          .
    ,                ...     ,       ...     ..

----------

> ...


    ,    ?       ,        .     .

      .          6 ,         3         .

----------


## Vasylissa

> *Vasylissa*,   ,  .


,   ))
 2013 ,   ,      ?        ? 
   ,      - -,        ?

----------


## Lavanaya

,   !  ::

----------

> ,   ))
>  2013 ,   ,      ?        ? 
>    ,      - -,        ?


   -  . , ,      ,  , 56000.       ?
   -    ...    12- ,   730...  .         ...

----------

> ,       ...     ..


    ...             ...   40% ,    !          . ,             ,    ...
, ,           .  .

----------


## Vasylissa

> -  . , ,      ,  , 56000.       ?
>    -    ...    12- ,   730...  .         ...



   ,     ,     ,      /,   2013   , . .       ))   ,     ))
,             ,           / ))
        ,  , 56000?    /  2013?      ,  /     50000 .

  :        ?        -,      -   .  - ?

----------

> /  2013?


 12-. 13-     ...
       50000,    ...      24  .        ... :Wink: 



> :       ?        -,     -   .  - ?


,   .   ,   ...    ,   .      2   730.       50000? ...    .   ,             ,          ...   ,       !     .     .

----------


## Vasylissa

!
   ,      ))

----------

> !


  . .

----------

..  28.11.11        1,5,   2012    ,    2013-      .  255      -". 10 .3- ,                         ,         ,     ."-         ,    ?        (  ),      159178.60 -  13833,33 (    ,    ).  ,              ,        ,       ?            -    . .. -    1,5-      -    , ?  ? 13833,33  ,    ?

----------


## WSdl

** ,



> (  ),


   ,        ,    .



> ?


2011  2012     .



> ?


  ,      .

----------

,    2013  
          ,    ?-         -

----------

..              .  . , ,  ,      (   ..),     ,     140        .

----------


## WSdl

> ,     140


.                    .

----------

140 -      ?

----------


## WSdl

** ,    (  1,5   )       ,        40%  80% .

----------

, ,   ,   , -  !!!

----------


## echinaceabel

> 01.01.2013      255-.


 :Embarrassment:  ,  -      .

----------

!
, ,               ???

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


    - ? :Wow:

----------


## Vasylissa

> !
>    ,      ))


 -  :Smilie:   ,   2007 .(       2008)      110 .,   2012        50 .  ,  ,  ""   4  2012   ,    :Frown: 
,   2011    2007,  2012     ( 110000+4611*12)/730*140 -   ,   ,   2012.   ?
 ,  ,    2012   2008 (,      ,        )? 
.       2013    -  2007  2008?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2012   2008


   ,    2012       /.



> .      2013    - 2007  2008?


2007  2012.



> -   ,   2007 .(       2008)      110 .,   2012        50 .  ,  ,  ""   4  2012   ,


       01.01.2013.?

----------


## Vasylissa

> ,    2012       /.
> 
> 2007  2012.
> 
>        01.01.2013.?


  ,  ,    ,  ,  " "         4    50000 .   ,      ,   30%,  
,      2012 200 ,    (200000+110000(  2007))/730*140 = 59452,   30%  200000  -   60000 :Embarrassment:

----------


## echinaceabel

2008 (   )  2012 -    2013 -      730   ,        .

----------


## Vasylissa

,      ))

----------


## Vasylissa

> 2008 (   )  2012 -    2013 -      730   ,        .


,   ,       1 ,  2008     245  (366- 121(   ), . .    (100000(2008 .)+4611*12 (2012)/ (730-245)*140 = 44838
     2012 4 ,   (100000(2008)+200000(2012))/ (730-245)*140 = 86597,       /  :Embarrassment: 
 :yes: 
    2008 ,     .

----------


## echinaceabel

> . .   (100000(2008 .)+4611*12 (2012)/ (730-245)*140 = 44838


  -    ,    2 , .. 4611*24/730,      ,   -  .



> 


 .

----------


## Vasylissa

> -    ,    2 , .. 4611*24/730,      ,   -  .
> 
>  .


,    ,   :Embarrassment: 
 (100000(2008)+ 0 (2012))/(730-245)*140 = 28865
 (110000( 2007)+0(2012))/730+140 = 21095,      4611*24/730*140 = 21223
 :Embarrassment:

----------

*Vasylissa*,  4      ...
     11         4 .... :Wink:

----------


## Vasylissa

**, .            :Wink:

----------

> **, .


,     ,   -         !

----------

> - ?


  :Smilie: ,         ???

----------


## echinaceabel

> ???


 . :Smilie:

----------

!!      09/9/2009,  01/05/211          .(  ,    ).       . 
1)        , ..        , (   )   ?
2)        3      ,       ?

----------


## 86

!!!         " ":
     ..
 2012-35016 .
 2012 -33676 
 2012-189010+2000  (  21 )
 2012 - 27749
 2012 -30000 
 2012 - 18953 (  14 )
     ,    -  ?   140???
 !!!

----------

.   __  .         ...      ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ..


?  ?

----------

,   ,    .    ...

----------


## 86

1  2012  6  2012 (  6      )

----------


## 86

..((((
 ,     
166292/145=1146( )*140=160440 ?

----------


## 86

01.03.2012
   15  ,  21 
    19   1  2012
      06.09.2012

----------


## echinaceabel

> ..((((
>  ,     
> 166292/145=1146( )*140=160440 ?


  .     



> 2012-189010+2000  (  21 )





> 2012 - 18953 (  14 )

----------


## echinaceabel

> 15  ,  21


..   ?
  ,     ( ).

----------


## 86

14.05.12  01.06.12 -  ,     2.000 . 
  19.08.12  01.09.12 - ,  14.900

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2012-189010


  ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2012 - 18953 (  14 )


  ?

----------


## 86

1.   - 18901

2.    18953,        ,   30.000

----------


## 86



----------


## echinaceabel

= (35016 +33676 +18901+27749+30000+18953)/(4*29,4+29,4/31*14+29,4/31*18)=1110,49,  = 1110,49*140 = 155468,60.

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,   30.000


,       ,     1291  .

----------


## 86

,   ,    ,      -   ,     ????   365 ?   140?
!!

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,


 (    ).



> -


.

----------

> ,   ,    ,      -   ,


!  .

----------


## 86

14.900       14.200

----------

,    ?    -  15  21 ,    14  01.06...

----------

?!  15   21    ...

----------


## 86

> 14.900       14.200


  14.900     15.100

----------


## 86

> ?!  15   21    ...


   14.05.12  01.06.12 -  ,     2.000 .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 14.900       14.200


  30000,  14900-   14200 - ?

----------


## echinaceabel

? -  ?

----------


## echinaceabel

,       21  -2000, ,  -    . 
* 86*,     -  .

----------

...       ?  ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?  ?


 !

----------

...   ,    - .  -,      ?

----------


## 86

01.03.2012 ,    06.09.2012

 2012-35016 .
 2012 -33676 
 2012-189010+2000  
 2012 - 27749
 2012 -30000
 2012 - 18953 

   14.05.12  01.06.12 -  ,     2.000 . ( 2000,     ,      2   )

   19   1  2012   ,  = 14.900

      06.09.2012

----------

* 86*, 
 , .   .   .
    ,    ...      .
      - .          __ .    __ ,         .

----------

-  15   21    14  01?!

----------


## 86

> ? -  ?


     ,    2,    13%

----------


## 86

14.05  01.06

----------

.  35016.  ,  29,04.
.  33676.  ,  29,4.
.  18901.   ,   15- .    .     29,4/31*14=13,28.
  .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 13%


  .
,    -  ?

----------

14 -  , 01 - ?   02?
  -  29,4/31*13=12,33.
.  27749.  29,4/30*29=28,36.
  ...

----------


## 86

> .
> ,    -  ?



  15.100

 14.900

----------


## echinaceabel

> .  27749.  29,4/30*29=28,36.


?  ,        ...

----------


## echinaceabel

= (35016 +33676 +18901+27749+15100+18953)/(4*29,4+29,4/31*13+29,4/31*18)=1016,29,  = 1016,29*140 = 142280,60

----------


## 86

.

----------

*echinaceabel*, 



> 14.05  01.06


 :Wink:

----------


## 86

> = (35016 +33676 +18901+27749+15100+18953)/(4*29,4+29,4/31*13+29,4/31*18)=1016,29,  = 1016,29*140 = 142280,60


  !!!!!

   , )))

----------


## 86

> *echinaceabel*,


,    )

----------


## echinaceabel

> echinaceabel, 
>     86  
>   14.05  01.06


! -   , .. .
 149395/29,4*3+29,4/31*13+29,4/30*29+29,4/31*18= 1023,11,  = 1023,11*140= 143235,40

----------

, ,  . 

 2010  
- 17     143 800 ()
19  - 31.12    643 524,47 (,  )

  ,     /  -    50 000,   70 000 ()

 2011  
   18   542 197 ( /,  70 000 )
    -  
   115 000 ( ) ( 115 000 )

  .

----------


## Val-77

.
     .     .    06.09.12  23.01.13.    10.01.2012 .    .    20000 .       (       ).        160000 .  244 .  160000/244*140  = 91803,28.  465,20-      . ?   :  24.01.2013 .          1,5  ( ),      5 ()   , ..     160000+3000(20000/20*3)=163000.       730   730       (. 730-140=590 )?   163000/590*30,4*40% =3359,46   ?       4651,99.      4651,99, ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 244 .


 244?     1  .



> 4651,99, ?


.

----------


## Val-77

10.01.12  31.08.12 -235      5  ,    06.09.12?  240  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 5


,       .

----------

"  "     2012,   5               :Smilie:

----------

, . 
    ,      .   "".     5.01.2011  (    1,5 ):
 - 10614
 - 10980 (  )
 -  10    (     ,     ) . - 6987,28 (-2379,38)
 - 10980
 - 10980
 - 10980 + 7320( ) (- 11878,06)
 - 998,18 .   5.07.2010  2.08.2010 - 
 2.08.2010 .   
 - 2500 ( )
 - 21000 ( )
 - 14640 (13 )
 - 5000 ( )
           , ..   .
            .

----------


## Val-77

,     1,5   .      24.01.13 .   2012      163000(    ?)     730 (    ?), ..  730-117 ( 06.09.12  31.12.12)? 
163000/(730-117)*30,4*40%= 3233,41    ?

----------

*Val-77*,  .
 - 29,4/31*22=20,86.
 - : 29,4*7=205,8.
 20,86+205,8=226,66 .  235!
     , .
  ...   13- ,      ,  .
 11 ,    .   ... ,       ...  ,      ...  , .   ...
 12-.   ,  .    ...    .
       1,5 :
  11-  (0,   ), 
 12-  ( , +  ),
  730       (4611*24/730).
,      ...

----------

> 730


  730?  2013                    ,         ,       .

----------

**, , ... :Embarrassment:    ! :Embarrassment: 



> .


    .7.2 255 
" ,         ()   ,      ,   ()  (,  )    (  )        ( )    , ,    ,    ,      ,    3  4     , __ __              ,          ( )     ()      ."
  11-.

----------

Val-77    .        .
 :Smilie:

----------

> Val-77    .        .


,  


> 


  ,    ?




> 


... :Embarrassment:

----------

, ,     "             ,           ,                  ."  "    "   ??   ,       ???          .    2    ,        ???

----------


## Listrat

2             2                    6 .       1//   // 17  2011 .  4.

----------

6   ,    ?? ??        ..    "            "

----------


## Listrat

,                   2010   12 .                       ,   ...

----------

...  .   ...      ? ?
 -    .   "".

----------

!!!!!!!! ,   !!!!!     2,5 .  2010-       4500,   2011   6500.   7-  2012   ,  3-  2012,     2012      3- !!!!!!         ???????? !

----------

> !!!!!!!! ,   !!!!!     2,5 .  2010-       4500,   2011   6500.   7-  2012   ,  3-  2012,     2012      3- !!!!!!         ???????? !


 , .    ,     .

----------


## 221

.
  :
1. -:
2010  2011  -   /  ,          730

2. -:
   24.09.2012.    2011   2012.  /       .    366        

   ?
 . :Smilie:

----------

.   .

----------


## 221

:
1. -
 2011 - 15999,38
 2011 - 16794,57-6128,32 ()= 10666,25
 2011 - 15999,38
 2011 - 15999,38
 2012 - 15999,38
 2012 - 15999,38
 2012 - 15999,38
 2012 - 15999,38
 2012 - 13713,75
 2012 - 14902,66-1657,62 ()-7616,42 ()- 828,81() = 4799,81
 2012 - 15999,38
 2012 - 15999,38

  173174 
  366-14-11 ()- 6-3 () = 332

173174/332*140 = 73025 

-:
2010-      = 140489
2011 -      = 195640
140489+195640/730*140 = 64463

   -  , ?

----------

:Smilie:

----------

> , .    ,     .


    , ..  ,   2012     ,       ,        2        !!!!!          !!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

2011,  23.500, 2   21 ,  24 ,       50-60 .    14.09.2012
,  ,  ? (    )

----------

**,      1.09.11  31.08.12. ,   , 6500*4=26000.
...  - , +6  . 29,4*4+29,4/31*6=117,6+5,89=123,49.
 26000/123,49=*200,79.*
200,79*140=28110,06.
 ... 4500*12+6500*12=132000/730=*180,82.*     ,  10-   ...
, , .       7- ,         10000.
    ?

----------

** ,   ...   .     .




> 50-60


 :Wow: 
    .

----------

. , ,       .
    01.12.2011  30.12.2012   . 
 / - 10 000 ./.
  - 28  .  - 8 400 .
   30    .    2012,    2012       2012.

----------

> *Val-77*,  .
>  - 29,4/31*22=20,86.
>  - : 29,4*7=205,8.
>  20,86+205,8=226,66 .  235!
> ...


 .   \    29,4??     .   10.01.12  31.08.12,=235!! ..

----------

> . , ,       .
>     01.12.2011  30.12.2012   . 
>  / - 10 000 ./.
>   - 28  .  - 8 400 .
>    30    .    2012,    2012       2012.


  -,  46

----------


## echinaceabel

> \    29,4??


.     ,    . :Embarrassment:           ,            29,4.     . :Dezl:

----------

> .   \    29,4??     .   10.01.12  31.08.12,=235!! ..


    .  :Embarrassment: 
 .

----------


## Mil

** ,       ?
 01.01.09      8500=
 01.12.09         01.09.2012.        30.000=
          , ..  26.10.2012    .
,     -    ,       8500?
              ?

----------

*Mil*,          ,       2010,      2012,     138 . 
       2013,   2011-2012 ,   ,     01.01.2013          ,  ,  ,       - 2012 ,       12 .

----------


## Mil

! !!!!!!!
   -   ! )))))  :Super:

----------

> ,            29,4. :


  ,     /    06.09.2012. (-)
   : .  01.09.2011  31.08.2012- ,
  1)  2011.-   01 02.09.2011,  2)  2012.-  27.08  31.08.2012.  359 .. \  . =477438,74 . =1329,91   .=1136,99    \  1136,99*140=159178,60 . 
??

----------


## _28

, :       2012.            140     31.12.2012.     ,   31.12.2012 (60)     730 ,     01.01.2013  730   -     (60)+ +    2011-2012.      ?

----------

> 140

----------


## _28

01.01.2013          ?

----------


## ginger_dancer

,   !    24.09.12. ,      2 ,     2 .   ,     .         .       ,   ???     /   .

----------

*_28*, .     -

----------

*ginger_dancer*,    ,           .

----------


## !

.       4 ,     ,       .       6000 .  !!!!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 4 ,     ,       .


..        5 ?

----------


## !



----------


## Ginger_dancer

> *ginger_dancer*,    ,           .


    21 .  /  21500  .   ,      .      ?   ,       ???

----------


## !

! !

----------


## !

,

----------

> ,


        (    )      .

----------

2011 .      2012,      - .            2     ..      ?     14.000

----------

> 2011 .      2012,      - .            2     ..      ?     14.000


 
      /

----------

!          1 .
  20  2011,   02  2012.
   17200, 2   8600 ( ) -  28 .  2  2.   .  !

----------

159180

----------

? 17200*4,6=79120

----------


## Olyarus

!  !   01.07.12.  30000,00 .  .       .  .     ?

----------


## Olyarus

31  2012.

----------

> !  !   01.07.12.  30000,00 .  .       .  .     ?


    ,

----------


## Olyarus

6         30000,00 .?

----------

> 6         30000,00 .?


 6   1 ,   1  2013     ,

----------

,  180 000  ,  110664.
           1  2013 ,    180000/731 *139=34227,09.   21   ,    140   31  2012 .

, ,  . .

----------


## Olyarus

!

----------


## Olyarus

,      5 .     2   - .

----------

*Olyarus*, .

----------

. , .     .     01.06.2011,     08.09.2012,   -,    .      12  :
09.2011 - 12523,68     01.2012-7689,93
10.2011 - 6773,68       02.2012-10286,93
11.2011-9073,63         03.2012-7207,30
12.2011-10453,68       04.2012-7740,83
                                05.2012-7740,83
                                06.2012-6773,68
                                07.2012-8532,30
                                08.2012-6773,68

       - 28 .
                               - 9 .
     140 .

   .

----------


## WSdl

> 6   1


    1  31 (30) , 31   6 ,  1    6   1 ,  ?

----------

> 1  31 (30) , 31   6 ,  1    6   1 ,  ?


 1     ,    "   " 1     ,

----------


## katerina020383

!      .

  07.09.2007,  35000.
  01.11.2008   ,    .

  13.07.2011   .

12.09.2011    (   )      13.09.2011,    21.10.2011.

 22.10.2011   ,     ,  12000,   . .

  2011  .     .

  2012  ,  /  .

   2013 .

,    ?         (      )   ,  1 ?   3          ?        ,       ,   1,5    ?     ?

----------


## WSdl

**,          ,        2  5 ,   3  25 .   .  ,   6  ?  ?   2  6   3  25 ,      -  ?

----------

> **,          ,        2  5 ,   3  25 .   .  ,   6  ?  ?   2  6   3  25 ,      -  ?


  6   1 
  30 ,     ,

----------


## WSdl

**,        1.07.12  183   (  31.12.12) /30= 6,1 .
  30,4 (  )  = 6,02.   6 .

----------

> **,        1.07.12  183   (  31.12.12) /30= 6,1 .
>   30,4 (  )  = 6,02.   6 .


,    

   ,  , 04.09-03.10 = 1 
 25.04.2011 -24.04.2012 =   25.04.2012-24.08.2012 = 4 ,   25.08.2012-28.08.2012= 4 .    ,     30,   ,        
          ,      30

----------


## WSdl

**,    ?




> 21.    (, )         (30 )    (12 ).    30       ,   12       .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


.21    91 06.02.07. -    (, )         (30 )    (12 ).    30       ,   12       .

----------


## WSdl

,      01.07.12  30.12.12  6,1   30  =  .    ""    30 ,   ,      31   28 ( )   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

, 5   30 ,   6  .

----------


## -

1,5 -  2010- 103773,33 2011-72000 =   175773,3   =175733,33/730(   2010  2011)*30,4 (    )=7320,02;         1,5   = 7320,02*40%=2928,01, 
   03.09.2012    2012  
7320,02/30,4=240,79  
2928,01/30((   )* 28 (   2012    )=2732,80  . ?

----------

,   !      1 ,     ,       6      , ,  1.1.2013      ,   , ,     2013,        ,       ((    ,   ?    ,      ,       2013.,   (  28.12.2012)                2012???   ,,       ,     !)

----------

**,    ,     7       2 .



> ,       2013.,   (  28.12.2012)                2012???


.

----------

*-*,

----------

,(

----------


## KLV 55

!     .             4- ,   3-   2006         (  ,      )   4-    6   .              2- ,     .  ,      ,      . ,      ,?    -    ?     ,       .        .       .  -  ,  ,     2006 ,  ,    . P/S/       ?       .

----------


## Abwgd

2010  -          15.06.2007 375   09.02.2011 :Frown: ?????????????

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2010  -         15.06.2007 375   09.02.2011?????????????


   ?

----------


## kiry

15.06.2007 N 375
(.  19.10.2009,  .  09.02.2011)

----------



----------


## 1520

, , ,     .     5  2008 (/ 8100,   28  2008 - 16200).  15  2009  23  2012 -       .  16  2012-  ,   3        ,  2.             (   ,  .. -   ,   )      ?       .??

----------


## Abwgd

!           -

----------


## kiry

"  2  09.02.2011"

----------

.     09.02.2011    8   2  15  *01.01.2011*.      -2010    .

----------


## Abwgd

!

----------

7100

----------


## echinaceabel

> 7100


                  6 ,      ,  21223,23.

----------

2     12000 .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2     12000 .


  .   - -       ,    , - -       (.. 21223,23).           (      )   6  -     -,       33 . (  7100).

----------

.

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 .

----------

21233

----------


## LENA 5

,            .    2013,     2011  2012.  . 2012      ,  2011-  .       2011    ?        ?  ,     , . ?  )

----------

.
4.
       .  2011        .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 21233


, 



> (      )   6  -     -,       33 . (  7100).

----------


## LENA 5

,   )

----------


## LENA 5

,  .       150000  2011,    , .  ,    ?     2     730(   , .    2012)?

----------


## LENA 5

,      (    730  ,    ..),        (      )?  ,  .

----------

,  ,        .  :    24   ,          .       .(  10   /)           .   ,      ,       ?? .    ,  ,      10 ,   ?    1,5     ,        19 ,         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   10 . 



> ,       ?


  -   ,   -  , . ..  , /      ,  /     ,     , ,  ,     .




> ,      10 ,


       ,         - 20-25 .
      ,    .

----------

> ,      (    730  ,    ..),        (      )?  ,  .



   730!

----------

*LENA 5*,        ,   ,     ,     ,       .      
 ,     " ...",     ,    4        ,   ,  ,     -   730.   01.01.2013     ,  ,  ,     .

**,  .

----------


## katerina.ru

.   24 2012 .  15  2012   ,  10000. 2    .

----------

46

----------


## LENA 5

, ,    ,   )))))

----------


## Abwgd

> 10 .


   10     ?

----------

. 255-  10      ,           .

----------


## Abwgd

23  2009 . N 1012


     ,


( .     23.08.2010 N 709,
 07.06.2011 N 473,  14.10.2011 N 1177,
 27.01.2012 N 64)

.......18. ,    "", ""  ""  9  ,          10     ()     .

----------

*Abwgd*, **  ** . 

255-,  15



> 1.      ,    ,         10             .          ,     .


 **          10 . 
    ,     .       3     .

----------


## Iriska78rus

,     .        .       .   10000    ( 4000+  ,         ), /,   8   .    . 4     27  ( ),         156 ( 4.10.12  8.03.13).     .    ,  ,3   2 (   1000 ).          ???    ???     ???  .

----------

> 156 ( 4.10.12  8.03.13).     .    ,  ,3   2 (   1000 ).          ???    ???     ???  .


     ,    / (156 )
   ?     ,             .
   ,     
     -   2 ,            (         )
     -

----------


## 409

, ,,   .     1   2012 .    2011 .     2011 -1320,     2011  - 2500 .  2012   2500 .    .   ? !

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2012   2500 .    .   ? !


  - 21223,23+ (    ).

----------


## 409

?     ?        ?      ?

----------


## 409

21 ,  ?,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  (      ..)




> 21 ,  ?


4611 () *24 ./ 730 * 140 = 21223,23




> ?


10      /  ,       




> ?


  ,      




> ?


              (465,20 .),      -        1,5 ,    2326 .

----------


## 409

?

----------


## Xone4ka

. ,   .    6  2012 ,    30000 .      20  2012 ,   18000.    12 ,    .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


    .

----------

> ?


   -255
  ,

----------

> . ,   .    6  2012 ,    30000 .      20  2012 ,   18000.    12 ,    .


   .         6 ?           .

----------


## 111111

21 ,        ,            6  ( 5   2 )  .  6.100  ,    .                  ?

----------

> 21 ,        ,            6  ( 5   2 )  .  6.100  ,    .                  ?


 
  ,

----------

> .         6 ?           .


  2008   2012   ,        145000 .    2011   2012   ,     6000 .   20    \ -  18000.  16          .

----------

> 2008   2012   ,        145000 .    2011   2012   ,     6000 .   20    \ -  18000.  16          .


 ?  20  ,   16    ?
         -    


  ,

----------


## 20122222

04.01.13,         ,          30  2012  .   ?

----------

> 30  2012  .   ?


  :Wink:

----------


## Kdc6

14500  40    .     1  2011     8  2012.     .    21000.      .

----------

2010 .

----------


## Kdc6

45   1 .      .

----------


## Kdc6

?     ,

----------


## Kdc6

!

----------


## Kdc6

*

----------

> .


 ?   ?



> ?

----------

> 


  )

----------


## Kdc6

. ,  .  ..   40       ?

----------

*Kdc6*,         ,      .      .
        .  40%,  ,  .

----------


## Kdc6

!  .

----------


## Alexsandra Lis

!         140     , .. :   23.10.12,      ( 140  ), . 1          ???

----------


## echinaceabel

> 140     , .. :   23.10.12,      ( 140  ), . 1          ???


, - .

----------


## Alexsandra Lis

?         23.10.12,     03.12.12,        ,        03.12.12?     23.10.12  ??

----------


## echinaceabel

> 23.10.12  ??


  .       (   )   -.
   ,        ,  02.12      .

----------


## Alexsandra Lis

, !!!

----------


## Alexsandra Lis

1,5     .         ,      ,       ?

----------



----------

!     ,  ,    ... ...        04.04.2012,   17.12.2012,     ,        ...    ,    ,    ,     ???  ...    ?

----------

,     ,      4.6,      .      -  40   ,

----------

> !     ,  ,    ... ...        04.04.2012,   17.12.2012,     ,        ...    ,    ,    ,     ???  ...    ?


     ,

----------


## -5

, ,  ,  .
    2012    .
   2010  (  ,   2009 - 415 ,  2010-100 ,  2011.-9  (   ,   )
    2011    3    - 55 000          3- ),              ,      ,     .     ,

----------

!   :   1.03.12    (     ), /: -5000, -10000, -10000, -10000.  1.07.12   : -15000, -15000.  24.09.12   .        ?

----------

> 24.09.12   .


  -      ?

*-5*,    ,          .   2012 ,         -       ,     .   2013 ,       .




> ,     .


  :Wink:

----------

* ,*    ....       (    ,       !

----------


## -5

,   ,    ,          .

----------

**,       .      69 .  ?

----------

,             ,?   , .. 2009  2010 ?  .

----------

.

----------

> **,       .      69 .  ?


 ,  : 30000/62*140?

----------



----------

** ,   !!!! :Wink:

----------


## -5

,  ,   ,          ,        3    3   2011    / 55 000,        2012 ,  ,    ?

----------

!      .   3.12.12.       ,    ,  2900.
  - /  . 8000,  45 .   ,        3  ( ,   ). 
   -  -?

----------

> ,        3    3   2011    / 55 000,        2012


 .  2012     ,         .

----------

> ,    ,  2900.


-   ?

----------

> -   ?


   .    , .   ,     :Redface:

----------

**,     ?      ?

----------

> **,     ?      ?


 5000-6000,  32-35 ..

----------


## katerina020383

-.    22.11.   05.2011  ., / 30 .    .
   11.2011.-10.2012.
360 000/365*140=138 082,19.

----------

,  01.09.2012     29.10.12   ,  .7500,        ,      .      01.03.2010 (      )

----------

> -.    22.11.   05.2011  ., / 30 .    .
>    11.2011.-10.2012.
> 360 000/365*140=138 082,19.


2012 , 366

----------

> ,  01.09.2012     29.10.12   ,  .7500,        ,      .      01.03.2010 (      )


 7500  4.6 = 34500

----------

> 5000-6000,  32-35 ..


    5-6          5,5*4,5=24-25    140 
   /   ,

----------


## katerina020383

> 2012 , 366


! :Smilie:

----------


## 34

,   2006    ,  2009     (      6500.   ),      2012   (      7000),             21000.,            .   7000  (  ?   6500     2009?).   :        6  ,       .     ? !

----------

> 21000.


  ,         ,             2011    (4611*24/730*140)



> .   7000


  ,   "         2010 "

----------


## -

.      -     .  :Unknown: 
      .   ,        .      ,   -   .  .   /    .           .      ,        01.11.12             .  ,                     .        :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    ?

----------


## 34

,       2010.        7000      ?

----------



----------


## -

,                  ?    ,     -    -     ?    .

----------

-        ,     2

----------


## -

.   -  ,        .   .     2013   ..         2011-2012       -      (365+366).  .       2013    .. 5205,   4611 ,  5205*24/730=171,12.     .     ,       ,  .. *140 = 23957,26 -    .    ,   730   731       .. ..    .

----------


## -

,                 .   ?    .       1,5    
. 
1.  -   70+70\
2.  .  
3.   1,5 ?    -      ,     ?

----------

*-*, . .   -     ? 255-, 81- "  ,  ",  375?

----------


## -

,      ,   ,    :   .

----------


## katrom

!
  ""         2013 ?

----------

1333,79    (463000+512000/731)

----------


## katrom

> 1333,79    (463000+512000/731)


..      463 000  2011  + 512 000  2012 ? ?   731???    730?

----------

01.01.2013     .    2       ,      . ,  2012  ,    -  731

----------


## katrom

.     : 463 000 +512 000???
  2012   415 000+ 463 000 ?

----------



----------


## katrom

. . ,   2011  / = 380 000
 2012 = 450 000
 830 000/731*140=158 960,20   ?   ?
    (..   )       ?

----------

> 830 000/731*140=158 960,20   ?


,     2011   463,   2012  512 




> ?


  -

----------


## katrom

.

----------


## katrom

:          2011 (      01.01.2011  31.08.2011)      2011    01.01.2011  31.12.11 ?     ?
       .

----------

,     4 (2-  )

----------


## katrom

???

----------

)))   - 4)

----------


## (2406)

! 
, , -      : 
    08  2012 .  115 000 .   140 .
     -     -      .
 -       ?   2011    80500,   2012   115 000.

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  .  ,        ,       ,     ,     ,  - .

----------


## Vah

,
     ,  27.11  .   ,   -  .     ,     /         .     -      ,            3 ,         -  (        27.11)   (     )?       3 ,        140   ?
 !

----------


## Piianna

,     .    21.03.2012,     150.  250  .        24-31 .           ""?   ?        31.12.2012,        2013.          ?

----------

*Vah*,    30  .      .    140,    .

----------

*Piianna*,       4,6 -      
.            31 .

----------


## Piianna

..       ?

----------

> ..       ?



 ,

----------


## Piianna

:Smilie:

----------

, ,  ,       .    ,  , .       ,   2012  ,   ;     (  )     ,           15..,        2013.  .

----------

,   ,  -     ?  ?  -20000,     17400?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,     -  20000.

----------


## Vah

> *Vah*,    30  .      .    140,    .


 !  :Smilie:

----------

!    5     24    6     12000

----------

> 6


      ?       ?

----------


## Nastyc

,
, ,          , ..    .      01.09.2008,      12  2012  31  2013.
       01.11.2011-31.10.2012.       (  ),        .    1381,80 .                2012 , 512000/365=1402,74.    1381,80*140=193452,00.    .
      2010, 2011 .      954 ..(  ,  ).        415..+463..=878.. ,   878000/730=1202,74.   1202,74*140=168383,56.
    .  ?
C.

----------

> 2012 , 512000/365=1402,74.


.        2010 : 415000/365=1136,99   .     159178,60. 
       .

----------


## Nastyc

** , ,
     ?

----------



----------

.     14.02.12.     14  2012.     5 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 14.02.12.


   ?

----------

.

----------


## ZZZhanna

12    4,6   .
PS. 



>

----------


## _Nikost_

> ,
>     .
> C.


 ????        !  (  )      .

----------


## Mrishk

,           , 
             ? 
   ,     .

----------

,     ,      , .    .

----------


## Mrishk



----------


## _Nikost_

> ,           , 
>              ? 
>    ,     .


  ,    ..         , ..   .,  ,   .

----------


## Mrishk

,   ,

----------

!       2012 ,      ...     2012.     ,     ? 
       ,       :
 2012- 16951,62
 2012-18736
 2012-19683
 2012-13645,31
 2012-11554,52
 2012-9988,85
 2012- 4172,04
       ,      ,    14152.
     ,     ...
         !
 ,  ))!

----------

, 



> ...


  .    ,

----------


## 171085

!     ,        .          1.5 !    24 !       "-"  "-"      13 %       2 ..  

12.10 -13255
 01.11-19272 
 02.11-17420 
 03.11-18000
 04.11-18084 
 05.11-19405
 06.11-22941 
 07.11-30637
 08.11-43549 
 09.11-19757 
 10.11-21264 
 11.11-34569 
 12.11- 27177 

 01.12.-14533
 02.12-17417 
 03.12-25741 
 04.12-28703 
 05.12 -24044 
 06.12-21570
 07.12 -18727 
 08.12-28850 
 09.12-25881 
 10.12.-14500
 11.12 -15000
  3       !!!


    2011  -17.09-30.09   16.04  30.04
    2012 -17.09-30.09   14.05  27.05 
  11.07.2012  25.07.2012
  03.09.2011  12.09.2011 .   3   24

----------

...  
 2010 ?
 2011 ?

----------


## 171085

2010 40.000
 2011 305330
 2012 229.000

----------

...

----------


## 171085

,,,            ?

----------

2012   14+14=28 ?
       ...

         : ,  /     ..?

----------


## 171085

28 ,,,  22000 ,,

----------


## 171085

24 ,,

----------

= _2011 - _2012

     = 229000 + 27177 - 22000 = 234177
    = 366 - 28 - 15 = 323

 = 234177 / 323 = 725
 = 725 * 140 = *101500*

----------


## !

!     "".        07.02.11  01.06.12 .   2-:   2011. - 156 493,16 . (  )
  2012. - 92 110,35 . (  ).
     02.06.12.   10 000.     20.11.12.

----------

*!*,     .

----------


## !

(92110,35+156493,16)/480 (-     2011-2012) + (50000/153)*140 - ?

----------

,      .

----------


## !

,      2011-2012 .   731     140?
(92110,35+156493,16+50000)/731*140=57188,09 .
     ?

----------

.  ,    730     2010-2011

----------


## !

> .  ,    730     2010-2011


  07.02.2011   ,  " "   ?

----------

.  ,       .

----------


## !

: 50000/153*140=45751,63 .  ?

----------

152    .

----------


## !

> 152    .


, ,   1 .
  50000/152*140=46052,63 .

----------



----------


## !

,       2012 ?

----------

> 2010-2011


 :yes:

----------


## !

, !     )))   !!! :Wink:

----------


## 171085

> = _2011 - _2012
> 
>      = 229000 + 27177 - 22000 = 234177
>     = 366 - 28 - 15 = 323
> 
>  = 234177 / 323 = 725
>  = 725 * 140 = *101500*


 !!!!     1,5  ?

----------

2011   14+15=29 ?
        ...

----------

,       10.09.2012.   ,         /      24000 .,        01.04.12  07.09.2012.  / 50979,17 .,  01.01.12  01.04.2012. 15565,03 .    ,            ?     .

----------



----------


## ZZZhanna

> /      24000 .


     10.09.12        ? 
  -        2010  2011 .      2012     .

----------


## 171085

> 2011   14+15=29 ?
>         ...


 28     22000,,,
 10   900

----------

- ...    2011,   2012 ?

----------


## 171085

> - ...    2011,   2012 ?


 2011  18000, 2012  22000

----------


## OlgaK

-    . 
   ,        -     ?

----------

*171085*, 
    2013   2011-2012
 = 305330 + 229000 - 18000 - 22000 = 494330
 = 365+366 - 28 - 28 - 15 - 10 - 29 = 621

 = 494330 / 621 = 796.02
 = 796.02 * 30.4 * 40% = 9679.60

----------


## 171085

> *171085*, 
>     2013   2011-2012
>  = 305330 + 229000 - 18000 - 22000 = 494330
>  = 365+366 - 28 - 28 - 15 - 10 - 29 = 621
> 
>  = 494330 / 621 = 796.02
>  = 796.02 * 30.4 * 40% = 9679.60


  !!!!      ???!!!??? !

----------

> -    . 
>    ,        -     ?


,     ** ...

     -          ...

 :   =   ""

----------


## Nikost

> ,     ** ...
> 
>      -          ...
> 
>  :   =   ""


 -,          .         81.

----------

*Nikost*,   , ...

    81-  1012,  "  ,          ,             ."

----------


## Nikost

> *Nikost*,   , ...
> 
>     81-  1012,  "  ,          ,             ."


 79     07.04.2008 N 81: "  ,          ,       ".

----------

, ..     ,         ,   ...

----------


## Nikost

> , ..     ,         ,   ...


 .           ,    ...  ,        ...

----------

,   ...  2011                    ...         "" ,        ...

----------

> .           ,    ...


       , ..       ,          ...

----------


## Nikost

> "" ,        ...


????  :EEK!:

----------

*Nikost*,           ...   ""      ...      ...

----------

,        ""    "",   ...

----------


## Nikost

> *Nikost*,           ...   ""


  .      ,     :Smilie:   /    ,   /,    -  .           :Smilie:

----------


## OlgaK

> ...


,  ...    ... -

----------


## Nikost

> 


     .    ,     ,   - ,     ,     .

----------


## Nikost

> 


,  ""       .

----------

> .    ,     ,   - ,     ,     .


 :      -  ...     "" ?

----------


## katrom

:        .    ,  2013    .     ?  ?      /   ?

----------


## Nikost

> :      -  ...     "" ?


     ...  :Embarrassment:    ,   ,  .  , ,        .

----------


## Nikost

> :        .    ,  2013    .     ?  ?      /   ?


    2013 .     2  ,  2012 .    2   ?

----------


## katrom

.

    :
4611 * 12. = 55332   2011 
12000 *12  = 144 000   2012  


  ?
   ?

----------

> 10.09.12        ? 
>   -        2010  2011 .      2012     .


      ,     24000/365*140 =9205.48 .    140      ,   2010   . 
         2010  2011    730    140,     .

----------

*katrom*, 
    ...   = 144000/731 = 196.99
    :
 = 5205*24/730 = 171.12

----------


## Nikost

> .
> 
>     :
> 4611 * 12. = 55332   2011 
> 12000 *12  = 144 000   2012  
> 
> 
>   ?
>    ?


  2011  ????       2012 . ,     2012 .  ,          .

----------


## Nikost

*katrom*,         2012?

----------


## katrom

.  .    .

----------


## Nikost

> .  .    .


  ,    2012 .     . , ,   .....

----------


## katrom

.

   :
 12 000 *8/731*194     .

----------


## Nikost

> .
> 
>    :
>  12 000 *8/731*194     .


  -   255-.   375.

----------


## katrom

.

     14?  ?              .    ...

----------


## Nikost

> .
> 
>      14?  ?              .    ...


  15  2007 . N 375.
, .14  255-.
   "     "        :Smilie:      ,      , ..  ,           .    ,      , ,      .  :     ,   .    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## katrom

.   .

 .14  255  1.1.   . :Embarrassment:

----------

.    .           2012 .   27     .   11000.

----------

11000*4.6

----------


## lika7

, !    -    ?    2010 .   18 .  .    36      36  -  .     21     . ..  .      17 .

----------

,   .      30  2012.     01.11.2011  31.10.2012.   -15 000 ..,        .  :
15000*12= 180 000
 180 000/366=491,80 
 491,80*140=68852,00
 8950,76  
  68852,00-8950,76= 59901,24 
    ? 
      ,   ,    15000 ,    ,    2008 . 
            ,       - ,       ,       ?

----------

,  ,       ,    .

15000*24/730*140=69041

----------

> ,  ,       ,    .
> 
> 15000*24/730*140=69041


  .    ,          2010  2011 ?

----------

- .
 ,       .
             ,      .     ,     ...

----------


## .

, , -!!!

	  25.11.2008,  10800.	
 11.2008	     1300	( 3  4   )
 12.2008	      12000	(            ,  )
 01.2009	     9727	
 02.2009	     17796	
 03.2009	     17745	
 04.2009	     21420	
 05.2009	     20571	
 06.2009	     17611	
 07.2009	     18319	
   2009	     3240	(  )
 19.08.2009  18.10.2009   	31139   -       (   5 )

 19.10.2009  15.11.2009 	17892	( 28 )

 16.11.2009  21.12.2009 	12131	
 21.12.2009   	105892  11593	  

   2009   2010 	11300 - 	      1,5 

 2010     12   		
  2011  15100,     		

 20.04.2012  09.09.2012   	 130000	
 10.09.2012	  6040 	

          .     2  .        (),        ,   .      !!!    ,   255-       11300,      .    -     ,    -,    .      ,           ,   -   ...
, -,   6040 -       (            )?

----------


## nata3355

:Frown:     .   ,   .     ,       .

    ,      ,        ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

*nata3355*,     ,   465,20 (      2012 )  490,79 (   2013 )

----------


## nata3355

> *nata3355*,   465,20


+?   ?

----------

.

----------


## olej-ekaterina

!
,  :
 10.01.2013          1,5 . 25.12.2012    .        ,  ,          .    ,      2012 ,        (  -),          ,     - 2013,       .
,   ,          (      )?

----------

,   ** .        25.12.2012,        .
             -2010  25.12.2012 ?

----------


## Nikost

> !
> ,  :
>  10.01.2013          1,5 . 25.12.2012    .        ,  ,          .    ,      2012 ,        (  -),          ,     - 2013,       .
> ,   ,          (      )?


 .   2012  ( 31- ),      .       .

----------

.   /     16 .     /    140 ..        2012.?? ,   /   .16 ..     : 24.01.2013....

----------

> .   /     16 .     /    140 ..        2012.?? ,   /   .16 ..     : 24.01.2013....


 .    .

----------


## olej-ekaterina

> ,   ** .        25.12.2012,        .
>              -2010  25.12.2012 ?


,    .          ,   01.01.2011,              .

----------

,     6,  92013   .     8000.                    !   ?

----------

**,     ?   - ?
        .

----------

,                ?      2011.  19000 +-2000.    2012     +   2    2012.     -     2013,    ,     .   !

----------

.  01.01.2013      2         .

----------

.     2010 ,        . 24  12     140 .     2-    .
   , .
2009 --227066
2010 --317262,82,544329,07/730140=104391,87
,  .   :
 12      .       "  2010 ."     2 ?
  . 2 . 3    08.12.2010 N 343-         ,     01.01.2011  31.12.2012 (),       ,         29.12.2006 N 255- "            " ( -  N 255-) ( ,          ( 01.01.2011 - . 4  N 343-)).
     ,       "  2010 ."   .
 . 1 . 14  N 255- ( ,   01.01.2011)    ,    ,             ,    12    (,  )   ,     ,     ,     .
        2010   . 11         ,    ,       ,              (.     15.06.2007 N 375),         ,    12    (,  )   ,      .
 . 2 . 1.3  N 255- ,                 ,  :
-   ;
-  .
   ( )     (  ).
             ,          .
   )) - .

----------

.  . ! 
 2011      01.01.11  30.10.2011.  11000 .  110000  .  28  ( 9000). 21.10.2011
 2012      30.07.12   . 20.02.2013     .  15000.    2012 -75000.    .
: (110000+75000) / 731 *140=35430 ? 
         731 -62(   2011)-207( 2012)=462 () 185000/462*140=56060
 5250*24 /731*140=24131 *1.15 ()=27751.02 ?

----------

> : (110000+75000) / 731 *140=35430 ?

----------

,         1,5 ,   8,    ,         , .

----------



----------

> 


   - ,           ?   ...        .

----------



----------

, ...  :Embarrassment: 
  ,        ...   . 
...   ,     ,       . , ,    ,  .           . 12-    ...  ?

----------

**, ,   .      .
       .   **  .

----------


## Alexsandra Lis

,            ?       1,5  ?

----------

12 ,

----------


## grinn

, ,     2010 ,  2012   . ,             1,5    2010 ,

----------

2012- ,   -2010,  ,    .     .

----------

